# Antifa Becoming Dangerous



## Leo123

*"Antifa Suspect in South Dakota Found with 'Concerning' Amount of Weapons and Bomb-Making Materials"*

Antifa Suspect in South Dakota Found with 'Concerning' Amount of Weapons and Bomb-Making Materials

"Sioux Falls Police arrested an apparent antifa radical on Tuesday after finding a "concerning" number of illegal firearms and bomb-making materials in his apartment while serving a search warrant in connection with three area burglaries. Police also found antifa-related items during their search, including an antifa jacket and an anti-police manifesto. Authorities reportedly evacuated the surrounding area and called the Sioux Falls Police bomb squad."

"Captain Jason Gearman with the Minnehaha County Sheriff's Department said they also found an "antifa" jacket and "indications of extreme hatred for the police, fire and the government."

Hey TDSers and leftist lovers....You are responsible for these loonies.


----------



## Kosh

It has always been dangerous that is why the Charlottesville mayor allowed them to have their protest a block away from the "white" supremists.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Glad they got him.


----------



## toobfreak

Leo123 said:


> *"Antifa Suspect in South Dakota Found with 'Concerning' Amount of Weapons and Bomb-Making Materials"*
> 
> Antifa Suspect in South Dakota Found with 'Concerning' Amount of Weapons and Bomb-Making Materials
> 
> "Sioux Falls Police arrested an apparent antifa radical on Tuesday after finding a "concerning" number of illegal firearms and bomb-making materials in his apartment while serving a search warrant in connection with three area burglaries. Police also found antifa-related items during their search, including an antifa jacket and an anti-police manifesto. Authorities reportedly evacuated the surrounding area and called the Sioux Falls Police bomb squad."
> 
> "Captain Jason Gearman with the Minnehaha County Sheriff's Department said they also found an "antifa" jacket and "indications of extreme hatred for the police, fire and the government."
> 
> Hey TDSers and leftist lovers....You are responsible for these loonies.




WE always knew it was just a matter of time.  The Left ARE Domestic Terrorists.


----------



## Rambunctious

Dangerous yes....smart No...


----------



## JakeStarkey

Dylan Roof is not the left, ol' buddy.


----------



## asaratis

JakeStarkey said:


> Dylan Roof is not the left, ol' buddy.


Maxine Waters is.  So is the new 28 year old "face" of the Democrat/Socialist party.


----------



## JakeStarkey

asaratis said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dylan Roof is not the left, ol' buddy.
> 
> 
> 
> Maxine Waters is.  So is the new 28 year old "face" of the Democrat/Socialist party.
Click to expand...

Poor tit for tat: they are not antifa.

Where as so many of the GOP are alt right in Steven Cohen's style.


----------



## BlackFlag

asaratis said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dylan Roof is not the left, ol' buddy.
> 
> 
> 
> Maxine Waters is.  So is the new 28 year old "face" of the Democrat/Socialist party.
Click to expand...

Yep.  And they are far more dignified than your orange neanderthal.

Glad they arrested this guy, but really the right-wing Nazi movement needs to be driven back into the shadows, and the less radical Antifa types help with that.


----------



## asaratis

JakeStarkey said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dylan Roof is not the left, ol' buddy.
> 
> 
> 
> Maxine Waters is.  So is the new 28 year old "face" of the Democrat/Socialist party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor tit for tat: they are not antifa.
> 
> Where as so many of the GOP are alt right in Steven Cohen's style.
Click to expand...

To promote ANTIFA is to be part of it.  That is a Democrat Party function.


----------



## BlackFlag

asaratis said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dylan Roof is not the left, ol' buddy.
> 
> 
> 
> Maxine Waters is.  So is the new 28 year old "face" of the Democrat/Socialist party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor tit for tat: they are not antifa.
> 
> Where as so many of the GOP are alt right in Steven Cohen's style.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To promote ANTIFA is to be part of it.  That is a Democrat Party function.
Click to expand...

It’s not, actually.  But I certainly appreciate most of what Antifa does.


----------



## Correll

BlackFlag said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dylan Roof is not the left, ol' buddy.
> 
> 
> 
> Maxine Waters is.  So is the new 28 year old "face" of the Democrat/Socialist party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep.  And they are far more dignified than your orange neanderthal.
> 
> Glad they arrested this guy, but really the right-wing Nazi movement needs to be driven back into the shadows, and the less radical Antifa types help with that.
Click to expand...



The nazis are an irrelevant fringe. Antifa is not about them, you lying piece of shit.


----------



## asaratis

BlackFlag said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dylan Roof is not the left, ol' buddy.
> 
> 
> 
> Maxine Waters is.  So is the new 28 year old "face" of the Democrat/Socialist party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor tit for tat: they are not antifa.
> 
> Where as so many of the GOP are alt right in Steven Cohen's style.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To promote ANTIFA is to be part of it.  That is a Democrat Party function.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s not, actually.  But I certainly appreciate most of what Antifa does.
Click to expand...

Then you are helping sustain it.  You are part of it.


----------



## BlackFlag

Correll said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dylan Roof is not the left, ol' buddy.
> 
> 
> 
> Maxine Waters is.  So is the new 28 year old "face" of the Democrat/Socialist party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep.  And they are far more dignified than your orange neanderthal.
> 
> Glad they arrested this guy, but really the right-wing Nazi movement needs to be driven back into the shadows, and the less radical Antifa types help with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The nazis are an irrelevant fringe. Antifa is not about them, you lying piece of shit.
Click to expand...

The Nazi’s WERE an irrelevant fringe.  Soon, they will be again.


----------



## BlackFlag

asaratis said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dylan Roof is not the left, ol' buddy.
> 
> 
> 
> Maxine Waters is.  So is the new 28 year old "face" of the Democrat/Socialist party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor tit for tat: they are not antifa.
> 
> Where as so many of the GOP are alt right in Steven Cohen's style.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To promote ANTIFA is to be part of it.  That is a Democrat Party function.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s not, actually.  But I certainly appreciate most of what Antifa does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you are helping sustain it.  You are part of it.
Click to expand...

That’s fine


----------



## Correll

BlackFlag said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dylan Roof is not the left, ol' buddy.
> 
> 
> 
> Maxine Waters is.  So is the new 28 year old "face" of the Democrat/Socialist party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep.  And they are far more dignified than your orange neanderthal.
> 
> Glad they arrested this guy, but really the right-wing Nazi movement needs to be driven back into the shadows, and the less radical Antifa types help with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The nazis are an irrelevant fringe. Antifa is not about them, you lying piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Nazi’s WERE an irrelevant fringe.  Soon, they will be again.
Click to expand...



You are using an irrelevant fringe to justify violence against your mainstream political opponents.


You are the fascist here.


----------



## Correll

BlackFlag said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maxine Waters is.  So is the new 28 year old "face" of the Democrat/Socialist party.
> 
> 
> 
> Poor tit for tat: they are not antifa.
> 
> Where as so many of the GOP are alt right in Steven Cohen's style.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To promote ANTIFA is to be part of it.  That is a Democrat Party function.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s not, actually.  But I certainly appreciate most of what Antifa does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you are helping sustain it.  You are part of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s fine
Click to expand...



No, it's not. It is very, very wrong. You are supporting evil.


And this will blow up in your face, one way or another.


----------



## BlackFlag

Correll said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dylan Roof is not the left, ol' buddy.
> 
> 
> 
> Maxine Waters is.  So is the new 28 year old "face" of the Democrat/Socialist party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep.  And they are far more dignified than your orange neanderthal.
> 
> Glad they arrested this guy, but really the right-wing Nazi movement needs to be driven back into the shadows, and the less radical Antifa types help with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The nazis are an irrelevant fringe. Antifa is not about them, you lying piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Nazi’s WERE an irrelevant fringe.  Soon, they will be again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are using an irrelevant fringe to justify violence against your mainstream political opponents.
> 
> 
> You are the fascist here.
Click to expand...

You continue the argument that the fringe is irrelevent.  That is not true.


----------



## BlackFlag

Correll said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor tit for tat: they are not antifa.
> 
> Where as so many of the GOP are alt right in Steven Cohen's style.
> 
> 
> 
> To promote ANTIFA is to be part of it.  That is a Democrat Party function.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s not, actually.  But I certainly appreciate most of what Antifa does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you are helping sustain it.  You are part of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s fine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's not. It is very, very wrong. You are supporting evil.
> 
> 
> And this will blow up in your face, one way or another.
Click to expand...

It is not supporting evil.  People have fought against tyrants and oppressors throught all human history.  This is nothing too special.


----------



## Correll

BlackFlag said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maxine Waters is.  So is the new 28 year old "face" of the Democrat/Socialist party.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.  And they are far more dignified than your orange neanderthal.
> 
> Glad they arrested this guy, but really the right-wing Nazi movement needs to be driven back into the shadows, and the less radical Antifa types help with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The nazis are an irrelevant fringe. Antifa is not about them, you lying piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Nazi’s WERE an irrelevant fringe.  Soon, they will be again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are using an irrelevant fringe to justify violence against your mainstream political opponents.
> 
> 
> You are the fascist here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You continue the argument that the fringe is irrelevent.  That is not true.
Click to expand...




That is not my argument, though I see why you feel a need to distract from what I actually said.



You are using an irrelevant fringe to justify violence against your mainstream political opponents.


You are the fascist here.


----------



## BlackFlag

Correll said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.  And they are far more dignified than your orange neanderthal.
> 
> Glad they arrested this guy, but really the right-wing Nazi movement needs to be driven back into the shadows, and the less radical Antifa types help with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The nazis are an irrelevant fringe. Antifa is not about them, you lying piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Nazi’s WERE an irrelevant fringe.  Soon, they will be again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are using an irrelevant fringe to justify violence against your mainstream political opponents.
> 
> 
> You are the fascist here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You continue the argument that the fringe is irrelevent.  That is not true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is not my argument, though I see why you feel a need to distract from what I actually said.
> 
> 
> 
> You are using an irrelevant fringe to justify violence against your mainstream political opponents.
> 
> 
> You are the fascist here.
Click to expand...

You continue to say they are irrelevant.  Don’t worry, they will be again soon enough.


----------



## Correll

BlackFlag said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> To promote ANTIFA is to be part of it.  That is a Democrat Party function.
> 
> 
> 
> It’s not, actually.  But I certainly appreciate most of what Antifa does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you are helping sustain it.  You are part of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s fine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's not. It is very, very wrong. You are supporting evil.
> 
> 
> And this will blow up in your face, one way or another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not supporting evil.  People have fought against tyrants and oppressors throught all human history.  This is nothing too special.
Click to expand...



And time and time again, tyrants and oppressors, claimed to be fighting against tyrants and oppressors. 


Especially marxists. They loved and still love that bit. 


YOu are certainly the bad guy here, fighting to suppress speech you don't like. YOu are scum.


----------



## BlackFlag

Correll said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s not, actually.  But I certainly appreciate most of what Antifa does.
> 
> 
> 
> Then you are helping sustain it.  You are part of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s fine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's not. It is very, very wrong. You are supporting evil.
> 
> 
> And this will blow up in your face, one way or another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not supporting evil.  People have fought against tyrants and oppressors throught all human history.  This is nothing too special.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And time and time again, tyrants and oppressors, claimed to be fighting against tyrants and oppressors.
> 
> 
> Especially marxists. They loved and still love that bit.
> 
> 
> YOu are certainly the bad guy here, fighting to suppress speech you don't like. YOu are scum.
Click to expand...

Obviously, it is not just speech that I fight against.  I suspect you are a member of the fringe, as claiming them to be irrelevant is a good strategy for their infant movement.


----------



## Correll

BlackFlag said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then you are helping sustain it.  You are part of it.
> 
> 
> 
> That’s fine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's not. It is very, very wrong. You are supporting evil.
> 
> 
> And this will blow up in your face, one way or another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not supporting evil.  People have fought against tyrants and oppressors throught all human history.  This is nothing too special.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And time and time again, tyrants and oppressors, claimed to be fighting against tyrants and oppressors.
> 
> 
> Especially marxists. They loved and still love that bit.
> 
> 
> YOu are certainly the bad guy here, fighting to suppress speech you don't like. YOu are scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously, it is not just speech that I fight against.  I suspect you are a member of the fringe, as claiming them to be irrelevant is a good strategy for their infant movement.
Click to expand...



I suspect you are a marxist who supports the use of political violence against anyone who is a problem for your marxist agenda.


There is nothing about fringe about my political position(s) or affiliations, at least not on the major issues of today.


----------



## BlackFlag

Correll said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> That’s fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's not. It is very, very wrong. You are supporting evil.
> 
> 
> And this will blow up in your face, one way or another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not supporting evil.  People have fought against tyrants and oppressors throught all human history.  This is nothing too special.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And time and time again, tyrants and oppressors, claimed to be fighting against tyrants and oppressors.
> 
> 
> Especially marxists. They loved and still love that bit.
> 
> 
> YOu are certainly the bad guy here, fighting to suppress speech you don't like. YOu are scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously, it is not just speech that I fight against.  I suspect you are a member of the fringe, as claiming them to be irrelevant is a good strategy for their infant movement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect you are a marxist who supports the use of political violence against anyone who is a problem for your marxist agenda.
> 
> 
> There is nothing about fringe about my political position(s) or affiliations, at least not on the major issues of today.
Click to expand...

From what I’ve seen, you’re pretty fringey.  Regardless, you’ve courted the fringe, and at the least you tolerate them.


----------



## Correll

BlackFlag said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's not. It is very, very wrong. You are supporting evil.
> 
> 
> And this will blow up in your face, one way or another.
> 
> 
> 
> It is not supporting evil.  People have fought against tyrants and oppressors throught all human history.  This is nothing too special.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And time and time again, tyrants and oppressors, claimed to be fighting against tyrants and oppressors.
> 
> 
> Especially marxists. They loved and still love that bit.
> 
> 
> YOu are certainly the bad guy here, fighting to suppress speech you don't like. YOu are scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously, it is not just speech that I fight against.  I suspect you are a member of the fringe, as claiming them to be irrelevant is a good strategy for their infant movement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect you are a marxist who supports the use of political violence against anyone who is a problem for your marxist agenda.
> 
> 
> There is nothing about fringe about my political position(s) or affiliations, at least not on the major issues of today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From what I’ve seen, you’re pretty fringey.  Regardless, you’ve courted the fringe, and at the least you tolerate them.
Click to expand...



What you've seen has been seen though a far left filter. 


Name one "fringe" that you've seen me "court", you marxist.


----------



## BlackFlag

Correll said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not supporting evil.  People have fought against tyrants and oppressors throught all human history.  This is nothing too special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And time and time again, tyrants and oppressors, claimed to be fighting against tyrants and oppressors.
> 
> 
> Especially marxists. They loved and still love that bit.
> 
> 
> YOu are certainly the bad guy here, fighting to suppress speech you don't like. YOu are scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously, it is not just speech that I fight against.  I suspect you are a member of the fringe, as claiming them to be irrelevant is a good strategy for their infant movement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect you are a marxist who supports the use of political violence against anyone who is a problem for your marxist agenda.
> 
> 
> There is nothing about fringe about my political position(s) or affiliations, at least not on the major issues of today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From what I’ve seen, you’re pretty fringey.  Regardless, you’ve courted the fringe, and at the least you tolerate them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What you've seen has been seen though a far left filter.
> 
> 
> Name one "fringe" that you've seen me "court", you marxist.
Click to expand...

The white supremacist Nazi’s that powered Trump’s nomination.  Duh.  Have you been confused about the topic this whole time?


----------



## JakeStarkey

BlackFlag said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> And time and time again, tyrants and oppressors, claimed to be fighting against tyrants and oppressors.
> 
> 
> Especially marxists. They loved and still love that bit.
> 
> 
> YOu are certainly the bad guy here, fighting to suppress speech you don't like. YOu are scum.
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously, it is not just speech that I fight against.  I suspect you are a member of the fringe, as claiming them to be irrelevant is a good strategy for their infant movement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect you are a marxist who supports the use of political violence against anyone who is a problem for your marxist agenda.
> 
> 
> There is nothing about fringe about my political position(s) or affiliations, at least not on the major issues of today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From what I’ve seen, you’re pretty fringey.  Regardless, you’ve courted the fringe, and at the least you tolerate them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What you've seen has been seen though a far left filter.
> 
> 
> Name one "fringe" that you've seen me "court", you marxist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The white supremacist Nazi’s that powered Trump’s nomination.  Duh.  Have you been confused about the topic this whole time?
Click to expand...

I see you have Correll on your range.  Remember that he simply trolls.  He denies that he is a racialist neo-fascist of the alt right when in fact he is both.  He loves the tyranny and oppression of Trump and Russia, and claims that in fact they are mainstream American in value.  The point is: the LEO can handles the likes of antifa and the corrells without problem.


----------



## Correll

BlackFlag said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> And time and time again, tyrants and oppressors, claimed to be fighting against tyrants and oppressors.
> 
> 
> Especially marxists. They loved and still love that bit.
> 
> 
> YOu are certainly the bad guy here, fighting to suppress speech you don't like. YOu are scum.
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously, it is not just speech that I fight against.  I suspect you are a member of the fringe, as claiming them to be irrelevant is a good strategy for their infant movement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect you are a marxist who supports the use of political violence against anyone who is a problem for your marxist agenda.
> 
> 
> There is nothing about fringe about my political position(s) or affiliations, at least not on the major issues of today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From what I’ve seen, you’re pretty fringey.  Regardless, you’ve courted the fringe, and at the least you tolerate them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What you've seen has been seen though a far left filter.
> 
> 
> Name one "fringe" that you've seen me "court", you marxist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The white supremacist Nazi’s that powered Trump’s nomination.  Duh.  Have you been confused about the topic this whole time?
Click to expand...



Yeah, as I expected. You don't like someone, you label them Nazis and now you feel justified in committing or supporting violence against them.


Trump was elected by working class and middle class whites flipping from the dems, attracted by his messages on Trade and Immigration.


For you to smear those good Americans as Nazi's is you being a vile asshole. 


Your rationalizations for your violence is noted and dismissed. You are a marxist want a be tyrant.


----------



## BlackFlag

Correll said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously, it is not just speech that I fight against.  I suspect you are a member of the fringe, as claiming them to be irrelevant is a good strategy for their infant movement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect you are a marxist who supports the use of political violence against anyone who is a problem for your marxist agenda.
> 
> 
> There is nothing about fringe about my political position(s) or affiliations, at least not on the major issues of today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From what I’ve seen, you’re pretty fringey.  Regardless, you’ve courted the fringe, and at the least you tolerate them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What you've seen has been seen though a far left filter.
> 
> 
> Name one "fringe" that you've seen me "court", you marxist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The white supremacist Nazi’s that powered Trump’s nomination.  Duh.  Have you been confused about the topic this whole time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, as I expected. You don't like someone, you label them Nazis and now you feel justified in committing or supporting violence against them.
> 
> 
> Trump was elected by working class and middle class whites flipping from the dems, attracted by his messages on Trade and Immigration.
> 
> 
> For you to smear those good Americans as Nazi's is you being a vile asshole.
> 
> 
> Your rationalizations for your violence is noted and dismissed. You are a marxist want a be tyrant.
Click to expand...

Trump was elected by a bunch of super rich people, and by a bunch of gullible midwesterners.  He was NOMINATED by Nazi’s and ne’er do wells.


----------



## BlackFlag

JakeStarkey said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously, it is not just speech that I fight against.  I suspect you are a member of the fringe, as claiming them to be irrelevant is a good strategy for their infant movement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect you are a marxist who supports the use of political violence against anyone who is a problem for your marxist agenda.
> 
> 
> There is nothing about fringe about my political position(s) or affiliations, at least not on the major issues of today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From what I’ve seen, you’re pretty fringey.  Regardless, you’ve courted the fringe, and at the least you tolerate them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What you've seen has been seen though a far left filter.
> 
> 
> Name one "fringe" that you've seen me "court", you marxist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The white supremacist Nazi’s that powered Trump’s nomination.  Duh.  Have you been confused about the topic this whole time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see you have Correll on your range.  Remember that he simply trolls.  He denies that he is a racialist neo-fascist of the alt right when in fact he is both.  He loves the tyranny and oppression of Trump and Russia, and claims that in fact they are mainstream American in value.  The point is: the LEO can handles the likes of antifa and the corrells without problem.
Click to expand...

Yes I’ve seen him post and I know what he is


----------



## impuretrash

JakeStarkey said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dylan Roof is not the left, ol' buddy.
> 
> 
> 
> Maxine Waters is.  So is the new 28 year old "face" of the Democrat/Socialist party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor tit for tat: they are not antifa.
> 
> Where as so many of the GOP are alt right in Steven Cohen's style.
Click to expand...


Stephen *Cohen*...

...alt-right...

...lol


----------



## Hossfly

BlackFlag said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> To promote ANTIFA is to be part of it.  That is a Democrat Party function.
> 
> 
> 
> It’s not, actually.  But I certainly appreciate most of what Antifa does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you are helping sustain it.  You are part of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s fine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's not. It is very, very wrong. You are supporting evil.
> 
> 
> And this will blow up in your face, one way or another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not supporting evil.  People have fought against tyrants and oppressors throught all human history.  This is nothing too special.
Click to expand...

Antifa are not special but they are so dangerous they should be listed as domestic terrorists. Concerned citizens should be encouraged to eliminate them by any means possible and with extreme prejudice. It's time to have the minority party stop making the rules.The Constitution recommends this.


----------



## BlackFlag

Hossfly said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s not, actually.  But I certainly appreciate most of what Antifa does.
> 
> 
> 
> Then you are helping sustain it.  You are part of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s fine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's not. It is very, very wrong. You are supporting evil.
> 
> 
> And this will blow up in your face, one way or another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not supporting evil.  People have fought against tyrants and oppressors throught all human history.  This is nothing too special.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Antifa are not special but they are so dangerous they should be listed as domestic terrorists. Concerned citizens should be encouraged to eliminate them by any means possible and with extreme prejudice. It's time to have the minority party stop making the rules.The Constitution recommends this.
Click to expand...

Oh the irony in that post... but don’t worry, the minority will soon be back out of power


----------



## JakeStarkey

No, Hoss, the Constitution does not have rules that authorize vigilantism.

The Dems are not making the rules and are not supporting antifa.


----------



## Hossfly

JakeStarkey said:


> No, Hoss, the Constitution does not have rules that authorize vigilantism.
> 
> The Dems are not making the rules and are not supporting antifa.


All the more reason to eliminate them. The Dems do back them, they are part of the Government and they are fomenting anarchy. Anyone financed by Soros & Co. are guilty. The Constitution does outline measures to take. This is why the 2d Amendment is vital.


----------



## Correll

BlackFlag said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect you are a marxist who supports the use of political violence against anyone who is a problem for your marxist agenda.
> 
> 
> There is nothing about fringe about my political position(s) or affiliations, at least not on the major issues of today.
> 
> 
> 
> From what I’ve seen, you’re pretty fringey.  Regardless, you’ve courted the fringe, and at the least you tolerate them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What you've seen has been seen though a far left filter.
> 
> 
> Name one "fringe" that you've seen me "court", you marxist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The white supremacist Nazi’s that powered Trump’s nomination.  Duh.  Have you been confused about the topic this whole time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, as I expected. You don't like someone, you label them Nazis and now you feel justified in committing or supporting violence against them.
> 
> 
> Trump was elected by working class and middle class whites flipping from the dems, attracted by his messages on Trade and Immigration.
> 
> 
> For you to smear those good Americans as Nazi's is you being a vile asshole.
> 
> 
> Your rationalizations for your violence is noted and dismissed. You are a marxist want a be tyrant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was elected by a bunch of super rich people, and by a bunch of gullible midwesterners.  He was NOMINATED by Nazi’s and ne’er do wells.
Click to expand...



None of that nonsense you just posted it true.


The superrich, the politically powerful, they as a group, wanted Hillary. She was the status quo candidate. 


The "midwesterns, included the south and many norther eastern states, such as Pennsylvania and Ohio.  Really much more of America than not. 


And lets face it marxist. Your problem is not that you think that Trump is not going to be good for them, but you think he WILL be good for them.


There are not enough nazis in this country to win a primary. When a real nazi ran for office,, ie David Duke, he got .04% of the national vote.


Your lies are insanely stupid.


----------



## Marion Morrison

BlackFlag said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maxine Waters is.  So is the new 28 year old "face" of the Democrat/Socialist party.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.  And they are far more dignified than your orange neanderthal.
> 
> Glad they arrested this guy, but really the right-wing Nazi movement needs to be driven back into the shadows, and the less radical Antifa types help with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The nazis are an irrelevant fringe. Antifa is not about them, you lying piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Nazi’s WERE an irrelevant fringe.  Soon, they will be again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are using an irrelevant fringe to justify violence against your mainstream political opponents.
> 
> 
> You are the fascist here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You continue the argument that the fringe is irrelevent.  That is not true.
Click to expand...


I'm a member of the mainstream, lemme tell you something, once those fuckers step over the line, it's going to be open season.

Anyone affiliated with that international terrorist organization should be arrested.

If not, they're going to get got any damn ways. True Story. Don't think there won't be black/asian/latino/indian Americans in on the routing of Antifa, because there most certainly will be. All of America will be after them, and they will be public enemy #1.


----------



## koshergrl

BlackFlag said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> And time and time again, tyrants and oppressors, claimed to be fighting against tyrants and oppressors.
> 
> 
> Especially marxists. They loved and still love that bit.
> 
> 
> YOu are certainly the bad guy here, fighting to suppress speech you don't like. YOu are scum.
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously, it is not just speech that I fight against.  I suspect you are a member of the fringe, as claiming them to be irrelevant is a good strategy for their infant movement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect you are a marxist who supports the use of political violence against anyone who is a problem for your marxist agenda.
> 
> 
> There is nothing about fringe about my political position(s) or affiliations, at least not on the major issues of today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From what I’ve seen, you’re pretty fringey.  Regardless, you’ve courted the fringe, and at the least you tolerate them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What you've seen has been seen though a far left filter.
> 
> 
> Name one "fringe" that you've seen me "court", you marxist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The white supremacist Nazi’s that powered Trump’s nomination.  Duh.  Have you been confused about the topic this whole time?
Click to expand...


You're a nazi. We've already established that.

You seek to eliminate free speech.
You seek a military coup of the government.
You believe privilege should be granted according to race.
You want one world order under your ideology.
You do not ascribe to the belief that people have innate rights, you maintain that rights are determined and dictated by the state...
You support state funded negative eugenics....


----------



## BlackFlag

Correll said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> From what I’ve seen, you’re pretty fringey.  Regardless, you’ve courted the fringe, and at the least you tolerate them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you've seen has been seen though a far left filter.
> 
> 
> Name one "fringe" that you've seen me "court", you marxist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The white supremacist Nazi’s that powered Trump’s nomination.  Duh.  Have you been confused about the topic this whole time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, as I expected. You don't like someone, you label them Nazis and now you feel justified in committing or supporting violence against them.
> 
> 
> Trump was elected by working class and middle class whites flipping from the dems, attracted by his messages on Trade and Immigration.
> 
> 
> For you to smear those good Americans as Nazi's is you being a vile asshole.
> 
> 
> Your rationalizations for your violence is noted and dismissed. You are a marxist want a be tyrant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was elected by a bunch of super rich people, and by a bunch of gullible midwesterners.  He was NOMINATED by Nazi’s and ne’er do wells.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> None of that nonsense you just posted it true.
> 
> 
> The superrich, the politically powerful, they as a group, wanted Hillary. She was the status quo candidate.
> 
> 
> The "midwesterns, included the south and many norther eastern states, such as Pennsylvania and Ohio.  Really much more of America than not.
> 
> 
> And lets face it marxist. Your problem is not that you think that Trump is not going to be good for them, but you think he WILL be good for them.
> 
> 
> There are not enough nazis in this country to win a primary. When a real nazi ran for office,, ie David Duke, he got .04% of the national vote.
> 
> 
> Your lies are insanely stupid.
Click to expand...

Look at his cabinet of billionaires and bankers. Trump was elected by the rich, and that’s why he gave them massive permanent tax cuts and gave you peasants a small one that expires in a few years.  At one of his weekly Mar-a-Lago vacations he told his massively wealthy supporters he just made them a whole lot richer.  You were played for a fool, peasant.


----------



## impuretrash

BlackFlag said:


> Look at his cabinet of billionaires and bankers. Trump was elected by the rich, and that’s why he gave them massive permanent tax cuts and gave you peasants a small one that expires in a few years.  At one of his weekly Mar-a-Lago vacations he told his massively wealthy supporters he just made them a whole lot richer.  You were played for a fool, peasant.



There's probably a good reason nobody ever appoints hobos to high ranking positions.


----------



## koshergrl

BlackFlag said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you've seen has been seen though a far left filter.
> 
> 
> Name one "fringe" that you've seen me "court", you marxist.
> 
> 
> 
> The white supremacist Nazi’s that powered Trump’s nomination.  Duh.  Have you been confused about the topic this whole time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, as I expected. You don't like someone, you label them Nazis and now you feel justified in committing or supporting violence against them.
> 
> 
> Trump was elected by working class and middle class whites flipping from the dems, attracted by his messages on Trade and Immigration.
> 
> 
> For you to smear those good Americans as Nazi's is you being a vile asshole.
> 
> 
> Your rationalizations for your violence is noted and dismissed. You are a marxist want a be tyrant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was elected by a bunch of super rich people, and by a bunch of gullible midwesterners.  He was NOMINATED by Nazi’s and ne’er do wells.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> None of that nonsense you just posted it true.
> 
> 
> The superrich, the politically powerful, they as a group, wanted Hillary. She was the status quo candidate.
> 
> 
> The "midwesterns, included the south and many norther eastern states, such as Pennsylvania and Ohio.  Really much more of America than not.
> 
> 
> And lets face it marxist. Your problem is not that you think that Trump is not going to be good for them, but you think he WILL be good for them.
> 
> 
> There are not enough nazis in this country to win a primary. When a real nazi ran for office,, ie David Duke, he got .04% of the national vote.
> 
> 
> Your lies are insanely stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look at his cabinet of billionaires and bankers. Trump was elected by the rich, and that’s why he gave them massive permanent tax cuts and gave you peasants a small one that expires in a few years.  At one of his weekly Mar-a-Lago vacations he told his massively wealthy supporters he just made them a whole lot richer.  You were played for a fool, peasant.
Click to expand...


Oh you're playing dumb again. I get it. 

When nazis are caught lying, they just pretend they actually believe what they say. 

In this instance, the nazi BlackFlag (that's a good handle for a nazi, btw)...is pretending that Trump saying "Hey I made everybody a lot of money" means that he did something illegal..

When in reality, he's just affirming that his policies are working. He said he'd make people money, and he is. 

But backfag, the nazi, is playing dumb. Just like they play dumb when they pretend that Trump *said* he hates all migrants, like they play dumb when they pretend to believe Trump was *ridiculing* retards when he made fun of a reporter for playing dumb.


----------



## koshergrl




----------



## koshergrl

"

A black flag (Black Standard) was used by Muhammad to represent his religion.[1] It was used as the standard of the Abbasid Caliphate. It has also been stated that it will be the flag of the army that will fight the _Dajjal_.
During the German Peasants' War in the 16th century the black flag was used by the revolting farmers.
Afghanistan flew a solid black flag from 1709–38 and from 1880–1901 (see Flag of Afghanistan).

"The color black was famous as the flag of Italy's National Fascist Party, designed after the party's paramilitary Blackshirts.
Upon the surrender of Nazi Germany in World War II German U-boats were ordered to fly a black flag and sail to an Allied port and surrender.[3]"

"In Ali Soufan's book _The Black Banners_, he explains the title by noting that quotes from various Hadiths regarding "Black Banners" of a "new army" taking over Khorasan have some kind of prophetic significance with many modern adherents of extremist jihadism. He notes that it is "not a coincidence" that Osama bin Laden made al-Qaeda's flag black."

List of black flags - Wikipedia


----------



## BlackFlag

koshergrl said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> The white supremacist Nazi’s that powered Trump’s nomination.  Duh.  Have you been confused about the topic this whole time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, as I expected. You don't like someone, you label them Nazis and now you feel justified in committing or supporting violence against them.
> 
> 
> Trump was elected by working class and middle class whites flipping from the dems, attracted by his messages on Trade and Immigration.
> 
> 
> For you to smear those good Americans as Nazi's is you being a vile asshole.
> 
> 
> Your rationalizations for your violence is noted and dismissed. You are a marxist want a be tyrant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was elected by a bunch of super rich people, and by a bunch of gullible midwesterners.  He was NOMINATED by Nazi’s and ne’er do wells.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> None of that nonsense you just posted it true.
> 
> 
> The superrich, the politically powerful, they as a group, wanted Hillary. She was the status quo candidate.
> 
> 
> The "midwesterns, included the south and many norther eastern states, such as Pennsylvania and Ohio.  Really much more of America than not.
> 
> 
> And lets face it marxist. Your problem is not that you think that Trump is not going to be good for them, but you think he WILL be good for them.
> 
> 
> There are not enough nazis in this country to win a primary. When a real nazi ran for office,, ie David Duke, he got .04% of the national vote.
> 
> 
> Your lies are insanely stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look at his cabinet of billionaires and bankers. Trump was elected by the rich, and that’s why he gave them massive permanent tax cuts and gave you peasants a small one that expires in a few years.  At one of his weekly Mar-a-Lago vacations he told his massively wealthy supporters he just made them a whole lot richer.  You were played for a fool, peasant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh you're playing dumb again. I get it.
> 
> When nazis are caught lying, they just pretend they actually believe what they say.
> 
> In this instance, the nazi BlackFlag (that's a good handle for a nazi, btw)...is pretending that Trump saying "Hey I made everybody a lot of money" means that he did something illegal..
> 
> When in reality, he's just affirming that his policies are working. He said he'd make people money, and he is.
> 
> But backfag, the nazi, is playing dumb. Just like they play dumb when they pretend that Trump *said* he hates all migrants, like they play dumb when they pretend to believe Trump was *ridiculing* retards when he made fun of a reporter for playing dumb.
Click to expand...

Where did I say his cash grab for the wealthiest was illegal?  Lies, all you have.  Are you a little more scared now than last year about shouting your Nazi slogans in public?  I bet you are.  Thanks, Antifa.


----------



## Marion Morrison

BlackFlag said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, as I expected. You don't like someone, you label them Nazis and now you feel justified in committing or supporting violence against them.
> 
> 
> Trump was elected by working class and middle class whites flipping from the dems, attracted by his messages on Trade and Immigration.
> 
> 
> For you to smear those good Americans as Nazi's is you being a vile asshole.
> 
> 
> Your rationalizations for your violence is noted and dismissed. You are a marxist want a be tyrant.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was elected by a bunch of super rich people, and by a bunch of gullible midwesterners.  He was NOMINATED by Nazi’s and ne’er do wells.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> None of that nonsense you just posted it true.
> 
> 
> The superrich, the politically powerful, they as a group, wanted Hillary. She was the status quo candidate.
> 
> 
> The "midwesterns, included the south and many norther eastern states, such as Pennsylvania and Ohio.  Really much more of America than not.
> 
> 
> And lets face it marxist. Your problem is not that you think that Trump is not going to be good for them, but you think he WILL be good for them.
> 
> 
> There are not enough nazis in this country to win a primary. When a real nazi ran for office,, ie David Duke, he got .04% of the national vote.
> 
> 
> Your lies are insanely stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look at his cabinet of billionaires and bankers. Trump was elected by the rich, and that’s why he gave them massive permanent tax cuts and gave you peasants a small one that expires in a few years.  At one of his weekly Mar-a-Lago vacations he told his massively wealthy supporters he just made them a whole lot richer.  You were played for a fool, peasant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh you're playing dumb again. I get it.
> 
> When nazis are caught lying, they just pretend they actually believe what they say.
> 
> In this instance, the nazi BlackFlag (that's a good handle for a nazi, btw)...is pretending that Trump saying "Hey I made everybody a lot of money" means that he did something illegal..
> 
> When in reality, he's just affirming that his policies are working. He said he'd make people money, and he is.
> 
> But backfag, the nazi, is playing dumb. Just like they play dumb when they pretend that Trump *said* he hates all migrants, like they play dumb when they pretend to believe Trump was *ridiculing* retards when he made fun of a reporter for playing dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did I say his cash grab for the wealthiest was illegal?  Lies, all you have.  Are you a little more scared now than last year about shouting your Nazi slogans in public?  I bet you are.  Thanks, Antifa.
Click to expand...


Bitch! I'll walk down the street doing the "SIg Heil" thing right in front of Antifa. First one that steps up is gonna have one helluva bad day.

Is "Sig Heil" right? IDK, I'm just an ornery American that ain't gonna put up with no Antifa bullshit, no way, no how.

Okay, so that's not really me, but..what if I sport a MAGA cap and Confederate flag muscle shirt I won at the carnival?


----------



## BlackFlag

Marion Morrison said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was elected by a bunch of super rich people, and by a bunch of gullible midwesterners.  He was NOMINATED by Nazi’s and ne’er do wells.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of that nonsense you just posted it true.
> 
> 
> The superrich, the politically powerful, they as a group, wanted Hillary. She was the status quo candidate.
> 
> 
> The "midwesterns, included the south and many norther eastern states, such as Pennsylvania and Ohio.  Really much more of America than not.
> 
> 
> And lets face it marxist. Your problem is not that you think that Trump is not going to be good for them, but you think he WILL be good for them.
> 
> 
> There are not enough nazis in this country to win a primary. When a real nazi ran for office,, ie David Duke, he got .04% of the national vote.
> 
> 
> Your lies are insanely stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look at his cabinet of billionaires and bankers. Trump was elected by the rich, and that’s why he gave them massive permanent tax cuts and gave you peasants a small one that expires in a few years.  At one of his weekly Mar-a-Lago vacations he told his massively wealthy supporters he just made them a whole lot richer.  You were played for a fool, peasant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh you're playing dumb again. I get it.
> 
> When nazis are caught lying, they just pretend they actually believe what they say.
> 
> In this instance, the nazi BlackFlag (that's a good handle for a nazi, btw)...is pretending that Trump saying "Hey I made everybody a lot of money" means that he did something illegal..
> 
> When in reality, he's just affirming that his policies are working. He said he'd make people money, and he is.
> 
> But backfag, the nazi, is playing dumb. Just like they play dumb when they pretend that Trump *said* he hates all migrants, like they play dumb when they pretend to believe Trump was *ridiculing* retards when he made fun of a reporter for playing dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did I say his cash grab for the wealthiest was illegal?  Lies, all you have.  Are you a little more scared now than last year about shouting your Nazi slogans in public?  I bet you are.  Thanks, Antifa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bitch! I'll walk down the street doing the "SIg Heil" thing right in front of Antifa. First one that steps up is gonna have one helluva bad day.
> 
> Is "Sig Heil" right? IDK, I'm just an ornery American that ain't gonna put up with no Antifa bullshit, no way, no how.
> 
> Okay, so that's not really me, but..what if I sport a MAGA cap and Confederate flag muscle shirt I won at the carnival?
Click to expand...

Then you’d be a walking stereotype.  But... I suspect you are anyways.


----------



## Marion Morrison

BlackFlag said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of that nonsense you just posted it true.
> 
> 
> The superrich, the politically powerful, they as a group, wanted Hillary. She was the status quo candidate.
> 
> 
> The "midwesterns, included the south and many norther eastern states, such as Pennsylvania and Ohio.  Really much more of America than not.
> 
> 
> And lets face it marxist. Your problem is not that you think that Trump is not going to be good for them, but you think he WILL be good for them.
> 
> 
> There are not enough nazis in this country to win a primary. When a real nazi ran for office,, ie David Duke, he got .04% of the national vote.
> 
> 
> Your lies are insanely stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> Look at his cabinet of billionaires and bankers. Trump was elected by the rich, and that’s why he gave them massive permanent tax cuts and gave you peasants a small one that expires in a few years.  At one of his weekly Mar-a-Lago vacations he told his massively wealthy supporters he just made them a whole lot richer.  You were played for a fool, peasant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh you're playing dumb again. I get it.
> 
> When nazis are caught lying, they just pretend they actually believe what they say.
> 
> In this instance, the nazi BlackFlag (that's a good handle for a nazi, btw)...is pretending that Trump saying "Hey I made everybody a lot of money" means that he did something illegal..
> 
> When in reality, he's just affirming that his policies are working. He said he'd make people money, and he is.
> 
> But backfag, the nazi, is playing dumb. Just like they play dumb when they pretend that Trump *said* he hates all migrants, like they play dumb when they pretend to believe Trump was *ridiculing* retards when he made fun of a reporter for playing dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did I say his cash grab for the wealthiest was illegal?  Lies, all you have.  Are you a little more scared now than last year about shouting your Nazi slogans in public?  I bet you are.  Thanks, Antifa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bitch! I'll walk down the street doing the "SIg Heil" thing right in front of Antifa. First one that steps up is gonna have one helluva bad day.
> 
> Is "Sig Heil" right? IDK, I'm just an ornery American that ain't gonna put up with no Antifa bullshit, no way, no how.
> 
> Okay, so that's not really me, but..what if I sport a MAGA cap and Confederate flag muscle shirt I won at the carnival?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you’d be a walking stereotype.  But... I suspect you are anyways.
Click to expand...


I'm a cracker, boy. See that flag in my signature? I'm a real cracker.

I've been up in the projects @ 2AM with a bat, yelling, "Who the fuck stole this car?" Ok?

I don't fuck around. I got my information that night, too, and the car the next day. I don't mess around with punks.

Antifa are punks.


----------



## BlackFlag

Marion Morrison said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at his cabinet of billionaires and bankers. Trump was elected by the rich, and that’s why he gave them massive permanent tax cuts and gave you peasants a small one that expires in a few years.  At one of his weekly Mar-a-Lago vacations he told his massively wealthy supporters he just made them a whole lot richer.  You were played for a fool, peasant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you're playing dumb again. I get it.
> 
> When nazis are caught lying, they just pretend they actually believe what they say.
> 
> In this instance, the nazi BlackFlag (that's a good handle for a nazi, btw)...is pretending that Trump saying "Hey I made everybody a lot of money" means that he did something illegal..
> 
> When in reality, he's just affirming that his policies are working. He said he'd make people money, and he is.
> 
> But backfag, the nazi, is playing dumb. Just like they play dumb when they pretend that Trump *said* he hates all migrants, like they play dumb when they pretend to believe Trump was *ridiculing* retards when he made fun of a reporter for playing dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did I say his cash grab for the wealthiest was illegal?  Lies, all you have.  Are you a little more scared now than last year about shouting your Nazi slogans in public?  I bet you are.  Thanks, Antifa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bitch! I'll walk down the street doing the "SIg Heil" thing right in front of Antifa. First one that steps up is gonna have one helluva bad day.
> 
> Is "Sig Heil" right? IDK, I'm just an ornery American that ain't gonna put up with no Antifa bullshit, no way, no how.
> 
> Okay, so that's not really me, but..what if I sport a MAGA cap and Confederate flag muscle shirt I won at the carnival?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you’d be a walking stereotype.  But... I suspect you are anyways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a cracker, boy. See that flag in my signature? I'm a real cracker.
> 
> I've been up in the projects @ 2AM with a bat, yelling, "Who the fuck stole this car?" Ok?
> 
> I don't fuck around. I got my information that night, too, and the car the next day. I don't mess around with punks.
> 
> Antifa are punks.
Click to expand...

Nobody cares who you were yelling at in the nursing home


----------



## Marion Morrison

BlackFlag said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you're playing dumb again. I get it.
> 
> When nazis are caught lying, they just pretend they actually believe what they say.
> 
> In this instance, the nazi BlackFlag (that's a good handle for a nazi, btw)...is pretending that Trump saying "Hey I made everybody a lot of money" means that he did something illegal..
> 
> When in reality, he's just affirming that his policies are working. He said he'd make people money, and he is.
> 
> But backfag, the nazi, is playing dumb. Just like they play dumb when they pretend that Trump *said* he hates all migrants, like they play dumb when they pretend to believe Trump was *ridiculing* retards when he made fun of a reporter for playing dumb.
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I say his cash grab for the wealthiest was illegal?  Lies, all you have.  Are you a little more scared now than last year about shouting your Nazi slogans in public?  I bet you are.  Thanks, Antifa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bitch! I'll walk down the street doing the "SIg Heil" thing right in front of Antifa. First one that steps up is gonna have one helluva bad day.
> 
> Is "Sig Heil" right? IDK, I'm just an ornery American that ain't gonna put up with no Antifa bullshit, no way, no how.
> 
> Okay, so that's not really me, but..what if I sport a MAGA cap and Confederate flag muscle shirt I won at the carnival?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you’d be a walking stereotype.  But... I suspect you are anyways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a cracker, boy. See that flag in my signature? I'm a real cracker.
> 
> I've been up in the projects @ 2AM with a bat, yelling, "Who the fuck stole this car?" Ok?
> 
> I don't fuck around. I got my information that night, too, and the car the next day. I don't mess around with punks.
> 
> Antifa are punks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody cares who you were yelling at in the nursing home
Click to expand...


There's a huge difference between the middle of the projects, and a nursing home, white bread.

Your white-bread ass doesn't have the reputation or balls to do something like that.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Hossfly said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, Hoss, the Constitution does not have rules that authorize vigilantism.
> 
> The Dems are not making the rules and are not supporting antifa.
> 
> 
> 
> All the more reason to eliminate them. The Dems do back them, they are part of the Government and they are fomenting anarchy. Anyone financed by Soros & Co. are guilty. The Constitution does outline measures to take. This is why the 2d Amendment is vital.
Click to expand...

If I get you right, you argue for a one-party state, vigilantism, that antifa is part of government, and the Dems support them as part of a NWO.  Am I correct that is what you think?


----------



## Hossfly

JakeStarkey said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, Hoss, the Constitution does not have rules that authorize vigilantism.
> 
> The Dems are not making the rules and are not supporting antifa.
> 
> 
> 
> All the more reason to eliminate them. The Dems do back them, they are part of the Government and they are fomenting anarchy. Anyone financed by Soros & Co. are guilty. The Constitution does outline measures to take. This is why the 2d Amendment is vital.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I get you right, you argue for a one-party state, vigilantism, that antifa is part of government, and the Dems support them as part of a NWO.  Am I correct that is what you think?
Click to expand...

No, only the last part about Democrats. Dems need to rebuild the Party. They are now NWO.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Hossfly said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, Hoss, the Constitution does not have rules that authorize vigilantism.
> 
> The Dems are not making the rules and are not supporting antifa.
> 
> 
> 
> All the more reason to eliminate them. The Dems do back them, they are part of the Government and they are fomenting anarchy. Anyone financed by Soros & Co. are guilty. The Constitution does outline measures to take. This is why the 2d Amendment is vital.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I get you right, you argue for a one-party state, vigilantism, that antifa is part of government, and the Dems support them as part of a NWO.  Am I correct that is what you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, only the last part about Democrats. Dems need to rebuild the Party. They are now NWO.
Click to expand...

OK.


----------



## koshergrl

Marion Morrison said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was elected by a bunch of super rich people, and by a bunch of gullible midwesterners.  He was NOMINATED by Nazi’s and ne’er do wells.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of that nonsense you just posted it true.
> 
> 
> The superrich, the politically powerful, they as a group, wanted Hillary. She was the status quo candidate.
> 
> 
> The "midwesterns, included the south and many norther eastern states, such as Pennsylvania and Ohio.  Really much more of America than not.
> 
> 
> And lets face it marxist. Your problem is not that you think that Trump is not going to be good for them, but you think he WILL be good for them.
> 
> 
> There are not enough nazis in this country to win a primary. When a real nazi ran for office,, ie David Duke, he got .04% of the national vote.
> 
> 
> Your lies are insanely stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look at his cabinet of billionaires and bankers. Trump was elected by the rich, and that’s why he gave them massive permanent tax cuts and gave you peasants a small one that expires in a few years.  At one of his weekly Mar-a-Lago vacations he told his massively wealthy supporters he just made them a whole lot richer.  You were played for a fool, peasant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh you're playing dumb again. I get it.
> 
> When nazis are caught lying, they just pretend they actually believe what they say.
> 
> In this instance, the nazi BlackFlag (that's a good handle for a nazi, btw)...is pretending that Trump saying "Hey I made everybody a lot of money" means that he did something illegal..
> 
> When in reality, he's just affirming that his policies are working. He said he'd make people money, and he is.
> 
> But backfag, the nazi, is playing dumb. Just like they play dumb when they pretend that Trump *said* he hates all migrants, like they play dumb when they pretend to believe Trump was *ridiculing* retards when he made fun of a reporter for playing dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did I say his cash grab for the wealthiest was illegal?  Lies, all you have.  Are you a little more scared now than last year about shouting your Nazi slogans in public?  I bet you are.  Thanks, Antifa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bitch! I'll walk down the street doing the "SIg Heil" thing right in front of Antifa. First one that steps up is gonna have one helluva bad day.
> 
> Is "Sig Heil" right? IDK, I'm just an ornery American that ain't gonna put up with no Antifa bullshit, no way, no how.
> 
> Okay, so that's not really me, but..what if I sport a MAGA cap and Confederate flag muscle shirt I won at the carnival?
Click to expand...


Some guys did that as a joke at an antifa rally...the press pretends they were actually saluting a nazi flag. They were mocking antifa. 

And the left, per usual, pretends to be too stupid to understand it. Just like they pretend not to understand hyperbole. Or the difference between calling immigrants who are affiliated with MS13 "animals" and calling all migrants "animals". 

They have taken stupidity and made it a requirement. Which is of course how the left historically manipulate their minions.


----------



## Leo123

Shouldn’t gun grabbers advocate for cofiscation of all weapons from Antifa?


----------



## koshergrl

BlackFlag said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, as I expected. You don't like someone, you label them Nazis and now you feel justified in committing or supporting violence against them.
> 
> 
> Trump was elected by working class and middle class whites flipping from the dems, attracted by his messages on Trade and Immigration.
> 
> 
> For you to smear those good Americans as Nazi's is you being a vile asshole.
> 
> 
> Your rationalizations for your violence is noted and dismissed. You are a marxist want a be tyrant.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was elected by a bunch of super rich people, and by a bunch of gullible midwesterners.  He was NOMINATED by Nazi’s and ne’er do wells.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> None of that nonsense you just posted it true.
> 
> 
> The superrich, the politically powerful, they as a group, wanted Hillary. She was the status quo candidate.
> 
> 
> The "midwesterns, included the south and many norther eastern states, such as Pennsylvania and Ohio.  Really much more of America than not.
> 
> 
> And lets face it marxist. Your problem is not that you think that Trump is not going to be good for them, but you think he WILL be good for them.
> 
> 
> There are not enough nazis in this country to win a primary. When a real nazi ran for office,, ie David Duke, he got .04% of the national vote.
> 
> 
> Your lies are insanely stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look at his cabinet of billionaires and bankers. Trump was elected by the rich, and that’s why he gave them massive permanent tax cuts and gave you peasants a small one that expires in a few years.  At one of his weekly Mar-a-Lago vacations he told his massively wealthy supporters he just made them a whole lot richer.  You were played for a fool, peasant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh you're playing dumb again. I get it.
> 
> When nazis are caught lying, they just pretend they actually believe what they say.
> 
> In this instance, the nazi BlackFlag (that's a good handle for a nazi, btw)...is pretending that Trump saying "Hey I made everybody a lot of money" means that he did something illegal..
> 
> When in reality, he's just affirming that his policies are working. He said he'd make people money, and he is.
> 
> But backfag, the nazi, is playing dumb. Just like they play dumb when they pretend that Trump *said* he hates all migrants, like they play dumb when they pretend to believe Trump was *ridiculing* retards when he made fun of a reporter for playing dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did I say his cash grab for the wealthiest was illegal?  Lies, all you have.  Are you a little more scared now than last year about shouting your Nazi slogans in public?  I bet you are.  Thanks, Antifa.
Click to expand...


I would love for antifa to get in my face, any time of the day or night. I'm a 54 year old woman and I would welcome it. You little scumbags don't worry or frighten me, my 14 y.o. daughter is a bigger threat physically.

And your pretend stupidity..."where did I say"blah blah blah   AGAIN. You are raving that it's a sign of Trump's criminality and corruption that he celebrated the success of a policy. Then when someone says "er..no, he's just celebrating the success of a policy that had the exact outcome that he said it would"....you're like "wait a minute I never said..."

Sheesh you people are such gnats.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Lemme tell ya'll something, me and 2 others guys held back a mob of 50 angry assholes, throwing beer bottles and all, yet nobody stepped up to get dropped.

I know how things work. Antifa are pantywaists.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Leo, Leo, Leo.  Antifa just like the alt right neo-fascist have a right to own and bear arms.


----------



## Leo123

JakeStarkey said:


> Leo, Leo, Leo.  Antifa just like the alt right neo-fascist have a right to own and bear arms.



They shouldn't because, as we have seen by their rioting, breaking windows, burning cars, etc., they are much more dangerous.


----------



## Marion Morrison

JakeStarkey said:


> Leo, Leo, Leo.  Antifa just like the alt right neo-fascist have a right to own and bear arms.



Here's the thing, though: If they happen to, they're extreme n00bs with them.

Whereas most Americans have had firearms all their lives.

I've had one since I was 11. That's over 30 years of experience.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Leo123 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leo, Leo, Leo.  Antifa just like the alt right neo-fascist have a right to own and bear arms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They shouldn't because, as we have seen by their rioting, breaking windows, burning cars, etc., they are much more dangerous.
Click to expand...

Than alt right bombers, rioters, shooters, killers?  Leo, Leo, Leo . . .  what did you say?


----------



## Marion Morrison

I could take 5-6 Antifa out with just a bat. They rue the day they run into me. Homey ain't playin' that.


----------



## Leo123

JakeStarkey said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leo, Leo, Leo.  Antifa just like the alt right neo-fascist have a right to own and bear arms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They shouldn't because, as we have seen by their rioting, breaking windows, burning cars, etc., they are much more dangerous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Than alt right bombers, rioters, shooters, killers?  Leo, Leo, Leo . . .  what did you say?
> 
> View attachment 206150
Click to expand...


Try reading it again Jakey.  Apparently the truth is not strong within you.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Attacking me only reveals your weakness, Leo.  I am in your head, I own you.

We are a country that runs by Rule of Law.  When the Alt Right or Antifa criminals break the law, then they belong to LEO.


----------



## Leo123

JakeStarkey said:


> Attacking me only reveals your weakness, Leo.  I am in your head, I own you.
> 
> We are a country that runs by Rule of Law.  When the Alt Right or Antifa criminals break the law, then they belong to LEO.



Just trying to help you Jakey, I don't know why, but I kinda like you.  BTW I didn't actually attack you I said the truth is not strong with you.


----------



## koshergrl

Fake is a waste of breath.


----------



## Geaux4it

Antifa is weak. 

-Geaux


----------



## Coyote

Leo123 said:


> *"Antifa Suspect in South Dakota Found with 'Concerning' Amount of Weapons and Bomb-Making Materials"*
> 
> Antifa Suspect in South Dakota Found with 'Concerning' Amount of Weapons and Bomb-Making Materials
> 
> "Sioux Falls Police arrested an apparent antifa radical on Tuesday after finding a "concerning" number of illegal firearms and bomb-making materials in his apartment while serving a search warrant in connection with three area burglaries. Police also found antifa-related items during their search, including an antifa jacket and an anti-police manifesto. Authorities reportedly evacuated the surrounding area and called the Sioux Falls Police bomb squad."
> 
> "Captain Jason Gearman with the Minnehaha County Sheriff's Department said they also found an "antifa" jacket and "indications of extreme hatred for the police, fire and the government."
> 
> Hey TDSers and leftist lovers....You are responsible for these loonies.



Let us know when they reach the lethal levels of your rightwingnuts.


----------



## Kosh

Coyote said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Antifa Suspect in South Dakota Found with 'Concerning' Amount of Weapons and Bomb-Making Materials"*
> 
> Antifa Suspect in South Dakota Found with 'Concerning' Amount of Weapons and Bomb-Making Materials
> 
> "Sioux Falls Police arrested an apparent antifa radical on Tuesday after finding a "concerning" number of illegal firearms and bomb-making materials in his apartment while serving a search warrant in connection with three area burglaries. Police also found antifa-related items during their search, including an antifa jacket and an anti-police manifesto. Authorities reportedly evacuated the surrounding area and called the Sioux Falls Police bomb squad."
> 
> "Captain Jason Gearman with the Minnehaha County Sheriff's Department said they also found an "antifa" jacket and "indications of extreme hatred for the police, fire and the government."
> 
> Hey TDSers and leftist lovers....You are responsible for these loonies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let us know when they reach the lethal levels of your rightwingnuts.
Click to expand...


Yes we know you far left drones support terrorists!


----------



## Sun Devil 92

Coyote said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Antifa Suspect in South Dakota Found with 'Concerning' Amount of Weapons and Bomb-Making Materials"*
> 
> Antifa Suspect in South Dakota Found with 'Concerning' Amount of Weapons and Bomb-Making Materials
> 
> "Sioux Falls Police arrested an apparent antifa radical on Tuesday after finding a "concerning" number of illegal firearms and bomb-making materials in his apartment while serving a search warrant in connection with three area burglaries. Police also found antifa-related items during their search, including an antifa jacket and an anti-police manifesto. Authorities reportedly evacuated the surrounding area and called the Sioux Falls Police bomb squad."
> 
> "Captain Jason Gearman with the Minnehaha County Sheriff's Department said they also found an "antifa" jacket and "indications of extreme hatred for the police, fire and the government."
> 
> Hey TDSers and leftist lovers....You are responsible for these loonies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let us know when they reach the lethal levels of your rightwingnuts.
Click to expand...


They don't have the smarts.  They do stuff like:


Please take note of the rest of the Antifa liars (self defense......how pathetic).


----------



## Coyote

Kosh said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Antifa Suspect in South Dakota Found with 'Concerning' Amount of Weapons and Bomb-Making Materials"*
> 
> Antifa Suspect in South Dakota Found with 'Concerning' Amount of Weapons and Bomb-Making Materials
> 
> "Sioux Falls Police arrested an apparent antifa radical on Tuesday after finding a "concerning" number of illegal firearms and bomb-making materials in his apartment while serving a search warrant in connection with three area burglaries. Police also found antifa-related items during their search, including an antifa jacket and an anti-police manifesto. Authorities reportedly evacuated the surrounding area and called the Sioux Falls Police bomb squad."
> 
> "Captain Jason Gearman with the Minnehaha County Sheriff's Department said they also found an "antifa" jacket and "indications of extreme hatred for the police, fire and the government."
> 
> Hey TDSers and leftist lovers....You are responsible for these loonies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let us know when they reach the lethal levels of your rightwingnuts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes we know you far left drones support terrorists!
Click to expand...


----------



## JakeStarkey

Leo123 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Attacking me only reveals your weakness, Leo.  I am in your head, I own you.
> 
> We are a country that runs by Rule of Law.  When the Alt Right or Antifa criminals break the law, then they belong to LEO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just trying to help you Jakey, I don't know why, but I kinda like you.  BTW I didn't actually attack you I said the truth is not strong with you.
Click to expand...

I hit a nerve.  "Apparently the truth is not strong within you." in a personal attack.  It is meerely your opinion based on what: the 2dA applies to Antifa and Alt Right alike?  That is they break the law, they are liable to the law?  That we are a nation in which the Law rules?

You need to think carefully about what will you post.  You are behind on this one by a long short.


----------



## Leo123

JakeStarkey said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Attacking me only reveals your weakness, Leo.  I am in your head, I own you.
> 
> We are a country that runs by Rule of Law.  When the Alt Right or Antifa criminals break the law, then they belong to LEO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just trying to help you Jakey, I don't know why, but I kinda like you.  BTW I didn't actually attack you I said the truth is not strong with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hit a nerve.  "Apparently the truth is not strong within you." in a personal attack.  It is meerely your opinion based on what: the 2dA applies to Antifa and Alt Right alike?  That is they break the law, they are liable to the law?  That we are a nation in which the Law rules?
> 
> You need to think carefully about what will you post.  You are behind on this one by a long short.
Click to expand...


Not it isn't....I just said the truth is not strong with you I didn't call you an out and out liar.   I really think you could be a victim of limited information.



Coyote said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Antifa Suspect in South Dakota Found with 'Concerning' Amount of Weapons and Bomb-Making Materials"*
> 
> Antifa Suspect in South Dakota Found with 'Concerning' Amount of Weapons and Bomb-Making Materials
> 
> "Sioux Falls Police arrested an apparent antifa radical on Tuesday after finding a "concerning" number of illegal firearms and bomb-making materials in his apartment while serving a search warrant in connection with three area burglaries. Police also found antifa-related items during their search, including an antifa jacket and an anti-police manifesto. Authorities reportedly evacuated the surrounding area and called the Sioux Falls Police bomb squad."
> 
> "Captain Jason Gearman with the Minnehaha County Sheriff's Department said they also found an "antifa" jacket and "indications of extreme hatred for the police, fire and the government."
> 
> Hey TDSers and leftist lovers....You are responsible for these loonies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let us know when they reach the lethal levels of your rightwingnuts.
Click to expand...


They are not my right wing nuts.   You conflate Trump supporters with them which IMO, is hysterical and non productive.


----------



## Leo123

Coyote said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Antifa Suspect in South Dakota Found with 'Concerning' Amount of Weapons and Bomb-Making Materials"*
> 
> Antifa Suspect in South Dakota Found with 'Concerning' Amount of Weapons and Bomb-Making Materials
> 
> "Sioux Falls Police arrested an apparent antifa radical on Tuesday after finding a "concerning" number of illegal firearms and bomb-making materials in his apartment while serving a search warrant in connection with three area burglaries. Police also found antifa-related items during their search, including an antifa jacket and an anti-police manifesto. Authorities reportedly evacuated the surrounding area and called the Sioux Falls Police bomb squad."
> 
> "Captain Jason Gearman with the Minnehaha County Sheriff's Department said they also found an "antifa" jacket and "indications of extreme hatred for the police, fire and the government."
> 
> Hey TDSers and leftist lovers....You are responsible for these loonies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let us know when they reach the lethal levels of your rightwingnuts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes we know you far left drones support terrorists!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Yeah, don't listen and keep blowing empty bubbles....Ya, that's the ticket!


----------



## Kosh

Leo123 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Antifa Suspect in South Dakota Found with 'Concerning' Amount of Weapons and Bomb-Making Materials"*
> 
> Antifa Suspect in South Dakota Found with 'Concerning' Amount of Weapons and Bomb-Making Materials
> 
> "Sioux Falls Police arrested an apparent antifa radical on Tuesday after finding a "concerning" number of illegal firearms and bomb-making materials in his apartment while serving a search warrant in connection with three area burglaries. Police also found antifa-related items during their search, including an antifa jacket and an anti-police manifesto. Authorities reportedly evacuated the surrounding area and called the Sioux Falls Police bomb squad."
> 
> "Captain Jason Gearman with the Minnehaha County Sheriff's Department said they also found an "antifa" jacket and "indications of extreme hatred for the police, fire and the government."
> 
> Hey TDSers and leftist lovers....You are responsible for these loonies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let us know when they reach the lethal levels of your rightwingnuts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes we know you far left drones support terrorists!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, don't listen and keep blowing empty bubbles....Ya, that's the ticket!
Click to expand...


Must be nice to be in the upper management and not have to follow the board rules!


----------



## Coyote

Leo123 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Antifa Suspect in South Dakota Found with 'Concerning' Amount of Weapons and Bomb-Making Materials"*
> 
> Antifa Suspect in South Dakota Found with 'Concerning' Amount of Weapons and Bomb-Making Materials
> 
> "Sioux Falls Police arrested an apparent antifa radical on Tuesday after finding a "concerning" number of illegal firearms and bomb-making materials in his apartment while serving a search warrant in connection with three area burglaries. Police also found antifa-related items during their search, including an antifa jacket and an anti-police manifesto. Authorities reportedly evacuated the surrounding area and called the Sioux Falls Police bomb squad."
> 
> "Captain Jason Gearman with the Minnehaha County Sheriff's Department said they also found an "antifa" jacket and "indications of extreme hatred for the police, fire and the government."
> 
> Hey TDSers and leftist lovers....You are responsible for these loonies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let us know when they reach the lethal levels of your rightwingnuts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes we know you far left drones support terrorists!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, don't listen and keep blowing empty bubbles....Ya, that's the ticket!
Click to expand...


Do you have a better response to assinine comments like "the left" (or according to others "the right") support terrorists?  If you do, I"m all ears.  I find it a waste of time.


----------



## skye

Enough of that  Antifa scum! thugs like those belong in jail!

*Republican Lawmakers to Antifa: Remove Your Masks & Clean Up Your Act or Face Up to 15 Years in Prison - SGT Report*


----------



## Kosh

Coyote said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Antifa Suspect in South Dakota Found with 'Concerning' Amount of Weapons and Bomb-Making Materials"*
> 
> Antifa Suspect in South Dakota Found with 'Concerning' Amount of Weapons and Bomb-Making Materials
> 
> "Sioux Falls Police arrested an apparent antifa radical on Tuesday after finding a "concerning" number of illegal firearms and bomb-making materials in his apartment while serving a search warrant in connection with three area burglaries. Police also found antifa-related items during their search, including an antifa jacket and an anti-police manifesto. Authorities reportedly evacuated the surrounding area and called the Sioux Falls Police bomb squad."
> 
> "Captain Jason Gearman with the Minnehaha County Sheriff's Department said they also found an "antifa" jacket and "indications of extreme hatred for the police, fire and the government."
> 
> Hey TDSers and leftist lovers....You are responsible for these loonies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let us know when they reach the lethal levels of your rightwingnuts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes we know you far left drones support terrorists!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, don't listen and keep blowing empty bubbles....Ya, that's the ticket!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have a better response to assinine comments like "the left" (or according to others "the right") support terrorists?  If you do, I"m all ears.  I find it a waste of time.
Click to expand...


Yet you posted it anyway! That is why it is just easier to call you a far left drone and be done with it!

But you far left drones do support terrorists, like Antfia, do not be hurt when the truth is told!


----------



## Coyote

skye said:


> Enough of that  Antifa scum! thugs like those belong in jail!
> 
> *Republican Lawmakers to Antifa: Remove Your Masks & Clean Up Your Act or Face Up to 15 Years in Prison - SGT Report*



Can we throw those annoying white supremacists in with them?


----------



## Kosh

skye said:


> Enough of that  Antifa scum! thugs like those belong in jail!
> 
> *Republican Lawmakers to Antifa: Remove Your Masks & Clean Up Your Act or Face Up to 15 Years in Prison - SGT Report*



I wonder how many (D)'s will sign up for this!


----------



## skye

Coyote said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Enough of that  Antifa scum! thugs like those belong in jail!
> 
> *Republican Lawmakers to Antifa: Remove Your Masks & Clean Up Your Act or Face Up to 15 Years in Prison - SGT Report*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can we throw those annoying white supremacists in with them?
Click to expand...



Do whatever makes you happy, dear.


----------



## Coyote

skye said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Enough of that  Antifa scum! thugs like those belong in jail!
> 
> *Republican Lawmakers to Antifa: Remove Your Masks & Clean Up Your Act or Face Up to 15 Years in Prison - SGT Report*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can we throw those annoying white supremacists in with them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do whatever makes you happy, dear.
Click to expand...

I rather like the idea of feeding them to sharks.  They, at least, are bipartisan predators.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Leo123 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Attacking me only reveals your weakness, Leo.  I am in your head, I own you.
> 
> We are a country that runs by Rule of Law.  When the Alt Right or Antifa criminals break the law, then they belong to LEO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just trying to help you Jakey, I don't know why, but I kinda like you.  BTW I didn't actually attack you I said the truth is not strong with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hit a nerve.  "Apparently the truth is not strong within you." in a personal attack.  It is meerely your opinion based on what: the 2dA applies to Antifa and Alt Right alike?  That is they break the law, they are liable to the law?  That we are a nation in which the Law rules?
> 
> You need to think carefully about what will you post.  You are behind on this one by a long short.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not it isn't....I just said the truth is not strong with you I didn't call you an out and out liar.   I really think you could be a victim of limited information.
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Antifa Suspect in South Dakota Found with 'Concerning' Amount of Weapons and Bomb-Making Materials"*
> 
> Antifa Suspect in South Dakota Found with 'Concerning' Amount of Weapons and Bomb-Making Materials
> 
> "Sioux Falls Police arrested an apparent antifa radical on Tuesday after finding a "concerning" number of illegal firearms and bomb-making materials in his apartment while serving a search warrant in connection with three area burglaries. Police also found antifa-related items during their search, including an antifa jacket and an anti-police manifesto. Authorities reportedly evacuated the surrounding area and called the Sioux Falls Police bomb squad."
> 
> "Captain Jason Gearman with the Minnehaha County Sheriff's Department said they also found an "antifa" jacket and "indications of extreme hatred for the police, fire and the government."
> 
> Hey TDSers and leftist lovers....You are responsible for these loonies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let us know when they reach the lethal levels of your rightwingnuts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are not my right wing nuts.   You conflate Trump supporters with them which IMO, is hysterical and non productive.
Click to expand...

You are not very good at this type of interchange, I gather.  The left is as responsible for AntiFa as the right is for the neo-fascists and white supremacists.

And the fact remains that the 2dA applies to all sides.


----------



## koshergrl

Coyote said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Antifa Suspect in South Dakota Found with 'Concerning' Amount of Weapons and Bomb-Making Materials"*
> 
> Antifa Suspect in South Dakota Found with 'Concerning' Amount of Weapons and Bomb-Making Materials
> 
> "Sioux Falls Police arrested an apparent antifa radical on Tuesday after finding a "concerning" number of illegal firearms and bomb-making materials in his apartment while serving a search warrant in connection with three area burglaries. Police also found antifa-related items during their search, including an antifa jacket and an anti-police manifesto. Authorities reportedly evacuated the surrounding area and called the Sioux Falls Police bomb squad."
> 
> "Captain Jason Gearman with the Minnehaha County Sheriff's Department said they also found an "antifa" jacket and "indications of extreme hatred for the police, fire and the government."
> 
> Hey TDSers and leftist lovers....You are responsible for these loonies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let us know when they reach the lethal levels of your rightwingnuts.
Click to expand...

Such as?


----------



## koshergrl

Coyote said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Enough of that  Antifa scum! thugs like those belong in jail!
> 
> *Republican Lawmakers to Antifa: Remove Your Masks & Clean Up Your Act or Face Up to 15 Years in Prison - SGT Report*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can we throw those annoying white supremacists in with them?
Click to expand...


Who?


----------



## Coyote

koshergrl said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Enough of that  Antifa scum! thugs like those belong in jail!
> 
> *Republican Lawmakers to Antifa: Remove Your Masks & Clean Up Your Act or Face Up to 15 Years in Prison - SGT Report*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can we throw those annoying white supremacists in with them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who?
Click to expand...


Which who?


----------



## Coyote

koshergrl said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Antifa Suspect in South Dakota Found with 'Concerning' Amount of Weapons and Bomb-Making Materials"*
> 
> Antifa Suspect in South Dakota Found with 'Concerning' Amount of Weapons and Bomb-Making Materials
> 
> "Sioux Falls Police arrested an apparent antifa radical on Tuesday after finding a "concerning" number of illegal firearms and bomb-making materials in his apartment while serving a search warrant in connection with three area burglaries. Police also found antifa-related items during their search, including an antifa jacket and an anti-police manifesto. Authorities reportedly evacuated the surrounding area and called the Sioux Falls Police bomb squad."
> 
> "Captain Jason Gearman with the Minnehaha County Sheriff's Department said they also found an "antifa" jacket and "indications of extreme hatred for the police, fire and the government."
> 
> Hey TDSers and leftist lovers....You are responsible for these loonies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let us know when they reach the lethal levels of your rightwingnuts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Such as?
Click to expand...


Dylan Roof...Wade Michael Page....


----------



## Leo123

JakeStarkey said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Attacking me only reveals your weakness, Leo.  I am in your head, I own you.
> 
> We are a country that runs by Rule of Law.  When the Alt Right or Antifa criminals break the law, then they belong to LEO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just trying to help you Jakey, I don't know why, but I kinda like you.  BTW I didn't actually attack you I said the truth is not strong with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hit a nerve.  "Apparently the truth is not strong within you." in a personal attack.  It is meerely your opinion based on what: the 2dA applies to Antifa and Alt Right alike?  That is they break the law, they are liable to the law?  That we are a nation in which the Law rules?
> 
> You need to think carefully about what will you post.  You are behind on this one by a long short.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not it isn't....I just said the truth is not strong with you I didn't call you an out and out liar.   I really think you could be a victim of limited information.
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Antifa Suspect in South Dakota Found with 'Concerning' Amount of Weapons and Bomb-Making Materials"*
> 
> Antifa Suspect in South Dakota Found with 'Concerning' Amount of Weapons and Bomb-Making Materials
> 
> "Sioux Falls Police arrested an apparent antifa radical on Tuesday after finding a "concerning" number of illegal firearms and bomb-making materials in his apartment while serving a search warrant in connection with three area burglaries. Police also found antifa-related items during their search, including an antifa jacket and an anti-police manifesto. Authorities reportedly evacuated the surrounding area and called the Sioux Falls Police bomb squad."
> 
> "Captain Jason Gearman with the Minnehaha County Sheriff's Department said they also found an "antifa" jacket and "indications of extreme hatred for the police, fire and the government."
> 
> Hey TDSers and leftist lovers....You are responsible for these loonies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let us know when they reach the lethal levels of your rightwingnuts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are not my right wing nuts.   You conflate Trump supporters with them which IMO, is hysterical and non productive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not very good at this type of interchange, I gather.  The left is as responsible for AntiFa as the right is for the neo-fascists and white supremacists.
> 
> And the fact remains that the 2dA applies to all sides.
Click to expand...


Of course Jakey you know this nut might just walk because of that type of wrong headed thinking


Coyote said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Antifa Suspect in South Dakota Found with 'Concerning' Amount of Weapons and Bomb-Making Materials"*
> 
> Antifa Suspect in South Dakota Found with 'Concerning' Amount of Weapons and Bomb-Making Materials
> 
> "Sioux Falls Police arrested an apparent antifa radical on Tuesday after finding a "concerning" number of illegal firearms and bomb-making materials in his apartment while serving a search warrant in connection with three area burglaries. Police also found antifa-related items during their search, including an antifa jacket and an anti-police manifesto. Authorities reportedly evacuated the surrounding area and called the Sioux Falls Police bomb squad."
> 
> "Captain Jason Gearman with the Minnehaha County Sheriff's Department said they also found an "antifa" jacket and "indications of extreme hatred for the police, fire and the government."
> 
> Hey TDSers and leftist lovers....You are responsible for these loonies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let us know when they reach the lethal levels of your rightwingnuts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Such as?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dylan Roof...Wade Michael Page....
Click to expand...


Yeah they were nuts too so what?  Loonies are loonies


----------



## koshergrl

Coyote said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Antifa Suspect in South Dakota Found with 'Concerning' Amount of Weapons and Bomb-Making Materials"*
> 
> Antifa Suspect in South Dakota Found with 'Concerning' Amount of Weapons and Bomb-Making Materials
> 
> "Sioux Falls Police arrested an apparent antifa radical on Tuesday after finding a "concerning" number of illegal firearms and bomb-making materials in his apartment while serving a search warrant in connection with three area burglaries. Police also found antifa-related items during their search, including an antifa jacket and an anti-police manifesto. Authorities reportedly evacuated the surrounding area and called the Sioux Falls Police bomb squad."
> 
> "Captain Jason Gearman with the Minnehaha County Sheriff's Department said they also found an "antifa" jacket and "indications of extreme hatred for the police, fire and the government."
> 
> Hey TDSers and leftist lovers....You are responsible for these loonies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let us know when they reach the lethal levels of your rightwingnuts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Such as?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dylan Roof...Wade Michael Page....
Click to expand...

And which of the people who are protecting free speech from antifa are affiliated with them?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

JakeStarkey said:


> Dylan Roof is not the left, ol' buddy.


Correct.

In fact, he was one of the more reprehensible and dangerous manifestations of the right.


----------



## sparky

Way to take a decent cause, and throw it under the domestic terrorism bus Antifa

~S~


----------



## JakeStarkey

Leo, if you oppose the 2dA rights for Americans just say so.


----------



## Marion Morrison

JakeStarkey said:


> Attacking me only reveals your weakness, Leo.  I am in your head, I own you.
> 
> We are a country that runs by Rule of Law.  When the Alt Right or Antifa criminals break the law, then they belong to LEO.




That's right, and once the NG gets called out, they're dead.


----------



## toobfreak

McRocket said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Antifa Suspect in South Dakota Found with 'Concerning' Amount of Weapons and Bomb-Making Materials"*
> 
> Antifa Suspect in South Dakota Found with 'Concerning' Amount of Weapons and Bomb-Making Materials
> 
> "Sioux Falls Police arrested an apparent antifa radical on Tuesday after finding a "concerning" number of illegal firearms and bomb-making materials in his apartment while serving a search warrant in connection with three area burglaries. Police also found antifa-related items during their search, including an antifa jacket and an anti-police manifesto. Authorities reportedly evacuated the surrounding area and called the Sioux Falls Police bomb squad."
> 
> "Captain Jason Gearman with the Minnehaha County Sheriff's Department said they also found an "antifa" jacket and "indications of extreme hatred for the police, fire and the government."
> 
> Hey TDSers and leftist lovers....You are responsible for these loonies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WE always knew it was just a matter of time.  The Left ARE Domestic Terrorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Every, single person who calls themselves a liberal is a 'domestic terrorist'.
> What a monumentally STUPID statement.*.
Click to expand...


Hey McRacket,  Congratulations, jerkoff, YOU said it not me!  I said the Left (meaning the HARD Left), not liberals.  Apparently you're too stupid to know the difference, even if they are sometimes conflated together.  Apparently you isolate yourself from all the news of rioting on campuses, masked hoodlums in the streets----  all hard Left.  Throwing customers out of restaurants----  Left.  Even throwing feces and mobbing a coffee shop just because they THINK the owner supports Trump!  Is it any wonder why they make threads voting you #1 jerk of the forum?  I imagine your "ignore" list grows by leaps and bounds as you are basically a party of ONE.


----------



## koshergrl

toobfreak said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Antifa Suspect in South Dakota Found with 'Concerning' Amount of Weapons and Bomb-Making Materials"*
> 
> Antifa Suspect in South Dakota Found with 'Concerning' Amount of Weapons and Bomb-Making Materials
> 
> "Sioux Falls Police arrested an apparent antifa radical on Tuesday after finding a "concerning" number of illegal firearms and bomb-making materials in his apartment while serving a search warrant in connection with three area burglaries. Police also found antifa-related items during their search, including an antifa jacket and an anti-police manifesto. Authorities reportedly evacuated the surrounding area and called the Sioux Falls Police bomb squad."
> 
> "Captain Jason Gearman with the Minnehaha County Sheriff's Department said they also found an "antifa" jacket and "indications of extreme hatred for the police, fire and the government."
> 
> Hey TDSers and leftist lovers....You are responsible for these loonies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WE always knew it was just a matter of time.  The Left ARE Domestic Terrorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Every, single person who calls themselves a liberal is a 'domestic terrorist'.
> What a monumentally STUPID statement.*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey McRacket,  Congratulations, jerkoff, YOU said it not me!  I said the Left (meaning the HARD Left), not liberals.  Apparently you're too stupid to know the difference, even if they are sometimes conflated together.  Apparently you isolate yourself from all the news of rioting on campuses, masked hoodlums in the streets----  all hard Left.  Throwing customers out of restaurants----  Left.  Even throwing feces and mobbing a coffee shop just because they THINK the owner supports Trump!  Is it any wonder why they make threads voting you #1 jerk of the forum?  I imagine your "ignore" list grows by leaps and bounds as you are basically a party of ONE.
Click to expand...



Michelle Godown


----------



## JakeStarkey

And the lie that Clinton was helping to operate a pedophile ring out of the basement of a pizzeria that had no basement is simply ignored by the far right.  Roof.  McWade.  McVeigh.  Abortion bombings and shootings.


----------



## Leo123

JakeStarkey said:


> And the lie that Clinton was helping to operate a pedophile ring out of the basement of a pizzeria that had no basement is simply ignored by the far right.  Roof.  McWade.  McVeigh.  Abortion bombings and shootings.



And again, Jakey aims, shoots and misses.  That has nothing to do with the thread Jake.   Just to remind you this thread is about an ANTIFA loonie caught with an arsenal.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Leo123 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the lie that Clinton was helping to operate a pedophile ring out of the basement of a pizzeria that had no basement is simply ignored by the far right.  Roof.  McWade.  McVeigh.  Abortion bombings and shootings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And again, Jakey aims, shoots and misses.  That has nothing to do with the thread Jake.   Just to remind you this thread is about an ANTIFA loonie caught with an arsenal.
Click to expand...

Leo, Leo, Leo, when the Dems and others are brought up as examples or defenders of Antifa, then, yes, I fire and hit bullseye on the weaknesses of the right.

You have admitted you the 2dA does not belong to citizens who have no run afoul of the law.  That is not American in nature, I think.


----------



## Leo123

JakeStarkey said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the lie that Clinton was helping to operate a pedophile ring out of the basement of a pizzeria that had no basement is simply ignored by the far right.  Roof.  McWade.  McVeigh.  Abortion bombings and shootings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And again, Jakey aims, shoots and misses.  That has nothing to do with the thread Jake.   Just to remind you this thread is about an ANTIFA loonie caught with an arsenal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Leo, Leo, Leo, when the Dems and others are brought up as examples or defenders of Antifa, then, yes, I fire and hit bullseye on the weaknesses of the right.
> 
> You have admitted you the 2dA does not belong to citizens who have no run afoul of the law.  That is not American in nature, I think.
Click to expand...


Poor little Jakey still can't keep focused.....


----------



## koshergrl

JakeStarkey said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the lie that Clinton was helping to operate a pedophile ring out of the basement of a pizzeria that had no basement is simply ignored by the far right.  Roof.  McWade.  McVeigh.  Abortion bombings and shootings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And again, Jakey aims, shoots and misses.  That has nothing to do with the thread Jake.   Just to remind you this thread is about an ANTIFA loonie caught with an arsenal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Leo, Leo, Leo, when the Dems and others are brought up as examples or defenders of Antifa, then, yes, I fire and hit bullseye on the weaknesses of the right.
> 
> You have admitted you the 2dA does not belong to citizens who have no run afoul of the law.  That is not American in nature, I think.
Click to expand...


I agree with you.

If people are too criminal to be trusted with a gun, they belong in prison. Don't let them out.

If they have served their time...yup they get their guns.

That shall maybe motivate retarded leftists who refuse to lock dangerous people up.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Leo123 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the lie that Clinton was helping to operate a pedophile ring out of the basement of a pizzeria that had no basement is simply ignored by the far right.  Roof.  McWade.  McVeigh.  Abortion bombings and shootings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And again, Jakey aims, shoots and misses.  That has nothing to do with the thread Jake.   Just to remind you this thread is about an ANTIFA loonie caught with an arsenal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Leo, Leo, Leo, when the Dems and others are brought up as examples or defenders of Antifa, then, yes, I fire and hit bullseye on the weaknesses of the right.
> 
> You have admitted you the 2dA does not belong to citizens who have no run afoul of the law.  That is not American in nature, I think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poor little Jakey still can't keep focused.....
Click to expand...

Bless your heart, Leo.


----------



## Correll

BlackFlag said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then you are helping sustain it.  You are part of it.
> 
> 
> 
> That’s fine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's not. It is very, very wrong. You are supporting evil.
> 
> 
> And this will blow up in your face, one way or another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not supporting evil.  People have fought against tyrants and oppressors throught all human history.  This is nothing too special.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Antifa are not special but they are so dangerous they should be listed as domestic terrorists. Concerned citizens should be encouraged to eliminate them by any means possible and with extreme prejudice. It's time to have the minority party stop making the rules.The Constitution recommends this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh the irony in that post... but don’t worry, the minority will soon be back out of power
Click to expand...



You sure about that?  The economy is booming. And you dems are making yourselves look batshit crazy. 


What you going to do if he wins re-election?


----------



## Correll

BlackFlag said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you've seen has been seen though a far left filter.
> 
> 
> Name one "fringe" that you've seen me "court", you marxist.
> 
> 
> 
> The white supremacist Nazi’s that powered Trump’s nomination.  Duh.  Have you been confused about the topic this whole time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, as I expected. You don't like someone, you label them Nazis and now you feel justified in committing or supporting violence against them.
> 
> 
> Trump was elected by working class and middle class whites flipping from the dems, attracted by his messages on Trade and Immigration.
> 
> 
> For you to smear those good Americans as Nazi's is you being a vile asshole.
> 
> 
> Your rationalizations for your violence is noted and dismissed. You are a marxist want a be tyrant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was elected by a bunch of super rich people, and by a bunch of gullible midwesterners.  He was NOMINATED by Nazi’s and ne’er do wells.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> None of that nonsense you just posted it true.
> 
> 
> The superrich, the politically powerful, they as a group, wanted Hillary. She was the status quo candidate.
> 
> 
> The "midwesterns, included the south and many norther eastern states, such as Pennsylvania and Ohio.  Really much more of America than not.
> 
> 
> And lets face it marxist. Your problem is not that you think that Trump is not going to be good for them, but you think he WILL be good for them.
> 
> 
> There are not enough nazis in this country to win a primary. When a real nazi ran for office,, ie David Duke, he got .04% of the national vote.
> 
> 
> Your lies are insanely stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look at his cabinet of billionaires and bankers. Trump was elected by the rich, and that’s why he gave them massive permanent tax cuts and gave you peasants a small one that expires in a few years.  At one of his weekly Mar-a-Lago vacations he told his massively wealthy supporters he just made them a whole lot richer.  You were played for a fool, peasant.
Click to expand...



1. The make up of his cabinet, does not refute the fact, that I cited, that the superrich were for Hillary. 

2. Trump was elected by the Rust Belt flipping, because his policies will be better for them. That is nothing to justify your violence you vile marxist.

3. I have no problem with the rich getting richer. I want the working poor and middle class to get richer. The two are not opposed.

4. I see you didn't bother defending your fucktard claims about nazis. That .04% number is hard to explain away is it not. But I know you will bring it up again, because marxist lie. All the time.


----------



## Correll

BlackFlag said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, as I expected. You don't like someone, you label them Nazis and now you feel justified in committing or supporting violence against them.
> 
> 
> Trump was elected by working class and middle class whites flipping from the dems, attracted by his messages on Trade and Immigration.
> 
> 
> For you to smear those good Americans as Nazi's is you being a vile asshole.
> 
> 
> Your rationalizations for your violence is noted and dismissed. You are a marxist want a be tyrant.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was elected by a bunch of super rich people, and by a bunch of gullible midwesterners.  He was NOMINATED by Nazi’s and ne’er do wells.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> None of that nonsense you just posted it true.
> 
> 
> The superrich, the politically powerful, they as a group, wanted Hillary. She was the status quo candidate.
> 
> 
> The "midwesterns, included the south and many norther eastern states, such as Pennsylvania and Ohio.  Really much more of America than not.
> 
> 
> And lets face it marxist. Your problem is not that you think that Trump is not going to be good for them, but you think he WILL be good for them.
> 
> 
> There are not enough nazis in this country to win a primary. When a real nazi ran for office,, ie David Duke, he got .04% of the national vote.
> 
> 
> Your lies are insanely stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look at his cabinet of billionaires and bankers. Trump was elected by the rich, and that’s why he gave them massive permanent tax cuts and gave you peasants a small one that expires in a few years.  At one of his weekly Mar-a-Lago vacations he told his massively wealthy supporters he just made them a whole lot richer.  You were played for a fool, peasant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh you're playing dumb again. I get it.
> 
> When nazis are caught lying, they just pretend they actually believe what they say.
> 
> In this instance, the nazi BlackFlag (that's a good handle for a nazi, btw)...is pretending that Trump saying "Hey I made everybody a lot of money" means that he did something illegal..
> 
> When in reality, he's just affirming that his policies are working. He said he'd make people money, and he is.
> 
> But backfag, the nazi, is playing dumb. Just like they play dumb when they pretend that Trump *said* he hates all migrants, like they play dumb when they pretend to believe Trump was *ridiculing* retards when he made fun of a reporter for playing dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did I say his cash grab for the wealthiest was illegal?  Lies, all you have.  Are you a little more scared now than last year about shouting your Nazi slogans in public?  I bet you are.  Thanks, Antifa.
Click to expand...



When's the last time you guys won?


Cause in the past, your victories were generally built on cooperation with local elected democrats and/or campus faculty, who would order the police to stand down, and naive conservatives who expected the police to be doing their jobs.


Since conservatives have been fighting back, you guys don't seem to be getting your way as much.


Cops are not playing stupid as much. Even local dems are under pressure from their voters to maintain so form of public order.

Hell, even berkeley, the city has given the cops more leeway to use weapons against you violent thugs.


----------



## koshergrl

toobfreak said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Antifa Suspect in South Dakota Found with 'Concerning' Amount of Weapons and Bomb-Making Materials"*
> 
> Antifa Suspect in South Dakota Found with 'Concerning' Amount of Weapons and Bomb-Making Materials
> 
> "Sioux Falls Police arrested an apparent antifa radical on Tuesday after finding a "concerning" number of illegal firearms and bomb-making materials in his apartment while serving a search warrant in connection with three area burglaries. Police also found antifa-related items during their search, including an antifa jacket and an anti-police manifesto. Authorities reportedly evacuated the surrounding area and called the Sioux Falls Police bomb squad."
> 
> "Captain Jason Gearman with the Minnehaha County Sheriff's Department said they also found an "antifa" jacket and "indications of extreme hatred for the police, fire and the government."
> 
> Hey TDSers and leftist lovers....You are responsible for these loonies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WE always knew it was just a matter of time.  The Left ARE Domestic Terrorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Every, single person who calls themselves a liberal is a 'domestic terrorist'.
> What a monumentally STUPID statement.*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey McRacket,  Congratulations, jerkoff, YOU said it not me!  I said the Left (meaning the HARD Left), not liberals.  Apparently you're too stupid to know the difference, even if they are sometimes conflated together.  Apparently you isolate yourself from all the news of rioting on campuses, masked hoodlums in the streets----  all hard Left.  Throwing customers out of restaurants----  Left.  Even throwing feces and mobbing a coffee shop just because they THINK the owner supports Trump!  Is it any wonder why they make threads voting you #1 jerk of the forum?  I imagine your "ignore" list grows by leaps and bounds as you are basically a party of ONE.
Click to expand...



Nazi or US leftist: Anti free speech, anti election, anti Constitution, anti Christian, one world order, state funded negative eugenics, nationalized education, party sanctioned rioting, goon squads aka agencies, pagan land worship, state above all.


----------



## karpenter

BlackFlag said:
			
		

> Glad they arrested this guy, but really the right-wing Nazi movement needs to be driven back into the shadows, and the less radical Antifa types help with that.


But Really
They Are The Same Bolt Of Cloth,
And Worse
They Attack Passers-By, Police
And They Destroy Property

Why Do You Support These Fascists
Over Another ??


----------



## JakeStarkey

Antifa are socialist, and the right wing pro-Nazi are the fascists.


----------



## karpenter

JakeStarkey said:


> Antifa are socialist, and the right wing pro-Nazi are the fascists.


Who Gives A Fuck ??
Their Tactics Are The Same
And They Rule The Same
You Can't Tell The Difference By Watching
Because They Are Both Socialists

So Deflect Some More
Just Don't Tell Us Why You Support The Violent Criminals
That Attack Passers-By, Police And Vandalize Property
Over The Ones That Just Shoot Their Mouths Off


----------



## JakeStarkey

Nope, karpenter, you don't get your own facts, your own definition, or your own history.

One is on the hard left, and, yes, they are bad; and the other is on the hard right, and, yes, they are bad.

And Real America despises both.


----------



## koshergrl

Antifa, unmasked. Terrifying. Denver Antifa


----------



## koshergrl

koshergrl said:


> Antifa, unmasked. Terrifying. Denver Antifa



They appear to all be *transitioning*. The person with the free flap hand resting gently on the little tum has adopted a particularly powerful pose.


----------



## 9thIDdoc

*Antifa Becoming Dangerous*

They would love to appear dangerous. All they really are is funny.


----------



## Leo123

JakeStarkey said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the lie that Clinton was helping to operate a pedophile ring out of the basement of a pizzeria that had no basement is simply ignored by the far right.  Roof.  McWade.  McVeigh.  Abortion bombings and shootings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And again, Jakey aims, shoots and misses.  That has nothing to do with the thread Jake.   Just to remind you this thread is about an ANTIFA loonie caught with an arsenal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Leo, Leo, Leo, when the Dems and others are brought up as examples or defenders of Antifa, then, yes, I fire and hit bullseye on the weaknesses of the right.
> 
> You have admitted you the 2dA does not belong to citizens who have no run afoul of the law.  That is not American in nature, I think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poor little Jakey still can't keep focused.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bless your heart, Leo.
Click to expand...


Antifa Jakey......focus.


----------



## Picaro

Leo123 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the lie that Clinton was helping to operate a pedophile ring out of the basement of a pizzeria that had no basement is simply ignored by the far right.  Roof.  McWade.  McVeigh.  Abortion bombings and shootings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And again, Jakey aims, shoots and misses.  That has nothing to do with the thread Jake.   Just to remind you this thread is about an ANTIFA loonie caught with an arsenal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Leo, Leo, Leo, when the Dems and others are brought up as examples or defenders of Antifa, then, yes, I fire and hit bullseye on the weaknesses of the right.
> 
> You have admitted you the 2dA does not belong to citizens who have no run afoul of the law.  That is not American in nature, I think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poor little Jakey still can't keep focused.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bless your heart, Leo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Antifa Jakey......focus.
Click to expand...


lol lol lol Jake still throws in 'McVeigh!!!', never mind it was years and years ago, and the only reason he can even remember the guy's name is his type are so rare to begin with they have to repeat it over and over and over again, trying to pretend they got something there.

And, Jake, you forgot to put 'Alt-' in front of  'right', so you lose 4.5 points.


----------



## Picaro

9thIDdoc said:


> *Antifa Becoming Dangerous*
> 
> They would love to appear dangerous. All they really are is funny.



It's fun watching them trying to run away after doing something stupid and their baggy hood rat shoplifter pants falling down and tripping the morons.


----------



## Picaro

koshergrl said:


> Antifa, unmasked. Terrifying. Denver Antifa




lol lol lol and Daddy has bail money and warm soup ready for whenever the 'revolutionaries' need them.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Leo and Picaro not keeping up again.


----------



## karpenter

JakeStarkey said:


> Nope, karpenter, you don't get your own facts, your own definition, or your own history.
> 
> One is on the hard left, and, yes, they are bad; and the other is on the hard right, and, yes, they are bad.
> 
> And Real America despises both.


All Antifa Is Doing
Is Squabbling Over Who's Dictator Will Be In Charge
_Just Like In The Past_
Since You've Chosen A Side
We Can Take You Off Your 'Real America' Column

So What Makes Your Dictator
Better Than Anyone Else's ??
Why Have You Chosen The Side That Has Already Displayed
It's Un-Deniable Lawlessness And Criminality ??


----------



## JakeStarkey

Picaro said:


> ]ol lol lol Jake still throws in 'McVeigh!!!', never mind it was years and years ago, and the only reason he can even remember the guy's name is his type are so rare to begin with they have to repeat it over and over and over again, trying to pretend they got something there  And, Jake, you forgot to put 'Alt-' in front of  'right', so you lose 4.5 points.


So you support Tim McVeigh now.  OK.


----------



## JakeStarkey

karpenter said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, karpenter, you don't get your own facts, your own definition, or your own history.
> 
> One is on the hard left, and, yes, they are bad; and the other is on the hard right, and, yes, they are bad.
> 
> And Real America despises both.
> 
> 
> 
> We're Talking About Right Now
> All Antifa Is Doing
> Is Squabbling Over Who's Dictator Will Be In Charge
> 
> So What Makes Your Dictator
> Better Than Anyone Else's ??
> Why Have You Chosen The Side That Has Already Displayed
> It's Un-Deniable Lawlessness And Criminality ??
Click to expand...

Those choosing the Alt Right are choosing darkness as much as those who choose Antifa.  I am quite willing to let them kill each other,and then LEO can step in and sweep the mess into the gutter.

Real America despises both.  Don't you?


----------



## karpenter

JakeStarkey said:
			
		

> Real America despises both.  Don't you?


What Makes Your Dictator 
Better Than Anyone Else's


----------



## JakeStarkey

karpenter said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Real America despises both.  Don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> What Makes Your Dictator Better Than Anyone Else's
Click to expand...

Let's begin with you trying to make sense out of what you just wrote.  Neither far right or hard left dictators are desirable, yet you root for the Alt Right.  You never condemn the ass wipes.


----------



## karpenter

JakeStarkey said:
			
		

> yet you root for the Alt Right.  You never condemn the ass wipes.


Cite The Post

Now Let's Begin
With You Giving The Testimony
Of People That Had To Live Under Both Systems
Let THEM Explain 
How One Is So Much Different Than The Other

They Are BOTH Socialist Systems
They Are BOTH Leftist Spawn

One Is Left, And One Is Right
Only When You Stand Them Side-By-Side
With No One Else Around


----------



## JakeStarkey

karpenter said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yet you root for the Alt Right.  You never condemn the ass wipes.
> 
> 
> 
> Cite The Post
> 
> Now Let's Begin
> With You Giving The Testimony
> Of People That Had To Live Under Both Systems
> Let THEM Explain
> How One Is So Much Different Than The Other
> 
> They Are BOTH Socialist Systems
> They Are BOTH Leftist Spawn
> 
> One Is Left, And One Is Right
> Only When You Stand Them Side-By-Side
> With No One Else Around
Click to expand...

What post?  The one where you condemn the Alt Right does not exist.  

Antifa are leftwing socialists, the Alt Right are right wing fascists.

They both are for Big Government Progressive actions to change society.

Can you condemn both?


----------



## Leo123

JakeStarkey said:


> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, karpenter, you don't get your own facts, your own definition, or your own history.
> 
> One is on the hard left, and, yes, they are bad; and the other is on the hard right, and, yes, they are bad.
> 
> And Real America despises both.
> 
> 
> 
> We're Talking About Right Now
> All Antifa Is Doing
> Is Squabbling Over Who's Dictator Will Be In Charge
> 
> So What Makes Your Dictator
> Better Than Anyone Else's ??
> Why Have You Chosen The Side That Has Already Displayed
> It's Un-Deniable Lawlessness And Criminality ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those choosing the Alt Right are choosing darkness as much as those who choose Antifa.  I am quite willing to let them kill each other,and then LEO can step in and sweep the mess into the gutter.
> 
> Real America despises both.  Don't you?
Click to expand...


There is no such thing as the alt right.   Neo Marxist like Jakey made all that up .


----------



## JakeStarkey

Leo123 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, karpenter, you don't get your own facts, your own definition, or your own history.
> 
> One is on the hard left, and, yes, they are bad; and the other is on the hard right, and, yes, they are bad.
> 
> And Real America despises both.
> 
> 
> 
> We're Talking About Right Now
> All Antifa Is Doing
> Is Squabbling Over Who's Dictator Will Be In Charge
> 
> So What Makes Your Dictator
> Better Than Anyone Else's ??
> Why Have You Chosen The Side That Has Already Displayed
> It's Un-Deniable Lawlessness And Criminality ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those choosing the Alt Right are choosing darkness as much as those who choose Antifa.  I am quite willing to let them kill each other,and then LEO can step in and sweep the mess into the gutter.
> 
> Real America despises both.  Don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as the alt right.   Neo Marxist like Jakey made all that up .
Click to expand...

And you made up that lie and "neo-marxist."  You are your own worst enemy, Leo.  Why do you hate Jesus?


----------



## Leo123

JakeStarkey said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, karpenter, you don't get your own facts, your own definition, or your own history.
> 
> One is on the hard left, and, yes, they are bad; and the other is on the hard right, and, yes, they are bad.
> 
> And Real America despises both.
> 
> 
> 
> We're Talking About Right Now
> All Antifa Is Doing
> Is Squabbling Over Who's Dictator Will Be In Charge
> 
> So What Makes Your Dictator
> Better Than Anyone Else's ??
> Why Have You Chosen The Side That Has Already Displayed
> It's Un-Deniable Lawlessness And Criminality ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those choosing the Alt Right are choosing darkness as much as those who choose Antifa.  I am quite willing to let them kill each other,and then LEO can step in and sweep the mess into the gutter.
> 
> Real America despises both.  Don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as the alt right.   Neo Marxist like Jakey made all that up .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you made up that lie and "neo-marxist."  You are your own worst enemy, Leo.  Why do you hate Jesus?
Click to expand...


Antifa Jakey, Antifa......You're fragmenting.  Your TDS is affecting your thinking.  The thread is about how Antifa is dangerous.   Why do you worship Antifa?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Yup, there is an Alt Right, and Leo lies that there is not.  Leo loves him some TDS, and that is why he can't think.  He is so easy to mix up.


----------



## Leo123

JakeStarkey said:


> Yup, there is an Alt Right, and Leo lies that there is not.  Leo loves him some TDS, and that is why he can't think.  He is so easy to mix up.



Guess I have Real Estate in Jakey's brain.    Again Jakey, what about Antifa?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Typica Leo avoidance.


----------



## karpenter

JakeStarkey said:
			
		

> *yet you root for the Alt Right*


Cite The Post....


----------



## Picaro

Leo123 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, karpenter, you don't get your own facts, your own definition, or your own history.
> 
> One is on the hard left, and, yes, they are bad; and the other is on the hard right, and, yes, they are bad.
> 
> And Real America despises both.
> 
> 
> 
> We're Talking About Right Now
> All Antifa Is Doing
> Is Squabbling Over Who's Dictator Will Be In Charge
> 
> So What Makes Your Dictator
> Better Than Anyone Else's ??
> Why Have You Chosen The Side That Has Already Displayed
> It's Un-Deniable Lawlessness And Criminality ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those choosing the Alt Right are choosing darkness as much as those who choose Antifa.  I am quite willing to let them kill each other,and then LEO can step in and sweep the mess into the gutter.
> 
> Real America despises both.  Don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as the alt right.   Neo Marxist like Jakey made all that up .
Click to expand...


Yes. He's an alt-Marxist. Or more likely, an alt-Tard.


----------



## JakeStarkey

karpenter said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *yet you root for the Alt Right*
> 
> 
> 
> Cite The Post....
Click to expand...

Every time you defend Trump.  Every time you defend "the fine people" that were on the right at Charlottesville.  Every time you act anti democracy and anti civil liberties.  Every time you want to shut down a free press.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Both Leo and Picaro are cultists in the cultural fascist/marxist Trumpism that has swept the WH.  There time is almost up.


----------



## karpenter

JakeStarkey said:
			
		

> *yet you root for the Alt Right*





			
				karpenter said:
			
		

> Cite The Post....





			
				JakeStarkey said:
			
		

> Every time you defend Trump.  Every time you defend "the fine people" that were on the right at Charlottesville.  Every time you act anti democracy and anti civil liberties.  Every time you want to shut down a free press.


Cite Posts For Any Of Those Too

Have You Ever Sought Professional Help ??


----------



## JakeStarkey

karpenter said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *yet you root for the Alt Right*
> 
> 
> 
> Cite The Post....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every time you defend Trump.  Every time you defend "the fine people" that were on the right at Charlottesville.  Every time you act anti democracy and anti civil liberties.  Every time you want to shut down a free press.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cite Posts For Any Of Those Too
Click to expand...

You are not in charge of yourself, noob, much less anybody else, comrade.

Here is a link to your postings.  Anyone can look up your Alt Right creds.

karpenter


----------



## karpenter

JakeStarkey said:
			
		

> Here is a link to your postings.  Anyone can look up your Alt Right creds.


Link To My Postings, Plz...


----------



## Uncensored2008

The Brown Shirt have always been dangerous. ANTIFA is a terrorist organization. They are the terrorist wing of the filthy democrats.


----------



## Gracie

Leo123 said:


> *"Antifa Suspect in South Dakota Found with 'Concerning' Amount of Weapons and Bomb-Making Materials"*
> 
> Antifa Suspect in South Dakota Found with 'Concerning' Amount of Weapons and Bomb-Making Materials
> 
> "Sioux Falls Police arrested an apparent antifa radical on Tuesday after finding a "concerning" number of illegal firearms and bomb-making materials in his apartment while serving a search warrant in connection with three area burglaries. Police also found antifa-related items during their search, including an antifa jacket and an anti-police manifesto. Authorities reportedly evacuated the surrounding area and called the Sioux Falls Police bomb squad."
> 
> "Captain Jason Gearman with the Minnehaha County Sheriff's Department said they also found an "antifa" jacket and "indications of extreme hatred for the police, fire and the government."
> 
> Hey TDSers and leftist lovers....You are responsible for these loonies.


"Becoming"???? They were from the get go.


----------



## JakeStarkey

antifa and alt right are treasonous anti-American groups


----------



## Leo123

JakeStarkey said:


> antifa and alt right are treasonous anti-American groups



Good boy Jakey!  You actually used a word in the title of the thread!  However, you still are making up the faux group "alt-right" there is no such organization.


----------



## Leo123

JakeStarkey said:


> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *yet you root for the Alt Right*
> 
> 
> 
> Cite The Post....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every time you defend Trump.  Every time you defend "the fine people" that were on the right at Charlottesville.  Every time you act anti democracy and anti civil liberties.  Every time you want to shut down a free press.
Click to expand...


Every time you use the same faux neo-Marxist talking points you make yourself a little more clueless.  There was no 'alt-right' named organization at Charlottesville.   All you are doing is parroting opinion. Squawk!  Squawk!


----------



## JakeStarkey

Leo123 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> antifa and alt right are treasonous anti-American groups
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good boy Jakey!  You actually used a word in the title of the thread!  However, you still are making up the faux group "alt-right" there is no such organization.
Click to expand...

Your statement is a perfect piece of why we enjoy you so much on the Board.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Leo loves him some Putin, Russia, and loves the modern communist/marxist crap associated with both.  It's as if a mafiaoso is saying, "There is no mafia, tricycles just blow up."


----------



## karpenter

JakeStarkey said:
			
		

> Here is a link to your postings.  Anyone can look up your Alt Right creds.
> 
> *karpenter*


Blank Page, Sport
You May Have To Be More Specific
Like Maybe, Posting A Specific Quote ??

Do You Have Any Idea What You're Doing ??


----------



## karpenter

JakeStarkey said:
			
		

> Your statement is a perfect piece of why we enjoy you so much on the Board.


Uh-Oh...
He's Saying 'WE'

Maybe He Hears Voices
Along With Seeing Things On Blank Pages....


----------



## Dogmaphobe

What I find more dangerous than Antifa is the way the media tries to frame them.  Any group to the least bit right of center is always labeled as far right or fascist, yet this extremist leftist group is never framed as far left. The media acts as if they are actually an anti fascist group rather than the actual fascists as far as their demands for complete conformity of thought.

 If the media were honest enough to label them properly as extreme left then they would be indulging in actual journalism rather than acting as the propaganda branch of an ideology.


----------



## deanrd

Leo123 said:


> *"Antifa Suspect in South Dakota Found with 'Concerning' Amount of Weapons and Bomb-Making Materials"*
> 
> Antifa Suspect in South Dakota Found with 'Concerning' Amount of Weapons and Bomb-Making Materials
> 
> "Sioux Falls Police arrested an apparent antifa radical on Tuesday after finding a "concerning" number of illegal firearms and bomb-making materials in his apartment while serving a search warrant in connection with three area burglaries. Police also found antifa-related items during their search, including an antifa jacket and an anti-police manifesto. Authorities reportedly evacuated the surrounding area and called the Sioux Falls Police bomb squad."
> 
> "Captain Jason Gearman with the Minnehaha County Sheriff's Department said they also found an "antifa" jacket and "indications of extreme hatred for the police, fire and the government."
> 
> Hey TDSers and leftist lovers....You are responsible for these loonies.


Anti-fascist are dangerous to fascists.


----------



## Uncensored2008

BlackFlag said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dylan Roof is not the left, ol' buddy.
> 
> 
> 
> Maxine Waters is.  So is the new 28 year old "face" of the Democrat/Socialist party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor tit for tat: they are not antifa.
> 
> Where as so many of the GOP are alt right in Steven Cohen's style.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To promote ANTIFA is to be part of it.  That is a Democrat Party function.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s not, actually.  But I certainly appreciate most of what Antifa does.
Click to expand...


ANTIFA is a terrorist organization, the Brown Shirts of the democratic party. ANTIFA stages Kristalnachts in order to intimidate Americans on behalf of the democrats as a means of crushing free speech by critics of the Stalinist agenda of the democrats.

ANTIFA are terrorists. The police should treat them the same way they treat Al Qaeda or ISIS.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

deanrd said:


> Anti-fascist are dangerous to fascists.




Your extraordinarily low IQ is a danger to all.


----------



## JakeStarkey

yet I went to what karpenter says is not there using the link 

we love noobs like him





karpenter is fairly new and still stumbling around


----------



## karpenter

Dogmaphobe said:


> What I find more dangerous than Antifa is the way the media tries to frame them.  Any group to the least bit right of center is always labeled as far right or fascist, yet this extremist leftist group is never framed as far left. The media acts as if they are actually an anti fascist group rather than the actual fascists as far as their demands for complete conformity of thought.
> 
> If the media were honest enough to label them properly as extreme left then they would be indulging in actual journalism rather than acting as the propaganda branch of an ideology.


Antifa Is Attacking MSM's News Crews Now
That May Change
Or Maybe The Agenda Is Too Strong

Liveleak.com - NBC Ignores Own Reporter and Crew Is Assaulted By Antifa
Antifa protesters couldn’t find any fascists at Unite the Right — and harassed the press instead
NBC Ignores Own Reporter and Crew Assaulted By Antifa in Charlottesville



			
				JakeStarkey said:
			
		

> *Every time you want to shut down a free press.*


Looks Like That's Antifa, Jake


----------



## JakeStarkey

Cult45 defends unitethewhiteright and attacks antifa, instead of attacking both


----------



## karpenter

JakeStarkey said:


> yet I went to what karpenter says is not there using the link
> 
> we love noobs like him
> 
> View attachment 211267
> 
> karpenter is fairly new and still stumbling aroundView attachment 211267


Now That You Straightened Yourself Out On That 
All You Have To Do
Is Point To A Specific Quote To Support Any Of Your Claims

Judging From Your Rep Among Other Posters
(And My Own Experience With You In This Thread)
I Doubt Anyone Is Going To Be Holding Their Breath


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

JakeStarkey said:


> Cult45 defends unitethewhiteright and attacks antifa, instead of attacking both



Jake darling please just stop it already you have been hitting this horse now for multiple pages in this thread, this Mantra you do in so many threads is getting old and boring change the record. Also karpenter is new and this in general is not how we treat new members we do at least give them a chance.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

karpenter said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> yet I went to what karpenter says is not there using the link
> 
> we love noobs like him
> 
> View attachment 211267
> 
> karpenter is fairly new and still stumbling aroundView attachment 211267
> 
> 
> 
> Now That You Straightened Yourself Out On That
> All You Have To Do
> Is Point To A Specific Quote To Support Any Of Your Claims
> 
> Judging From Your Rep Among Other Posters
> (And My Own Experience With You In This Thread)
> I Doubt Anyone Is Going To Be Holding Their Breath
Click to expand...


My advice to you is to just abandon this thread and look if you see other threads that you could be interested in, Jake can post this Mantra he does for 50 pages with everyone going in a circle, it in the end is all just a waste of time.


----------



## karpenter

Lucy Hamilton said:
			
		

> Also karpenter is new and this in general is not how we treat new members we do at least give them a chance.


Thank-You For Your Welcome, Ma'am
But From What I've Seen In This Thread Alone

Jake Needs To Find A New Hobby
But Kicking The Can Was Kinda Amusing


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

karpenter said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also karpenter is new and this in general is not how we treat new members we do at least give them a chance.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank-You For Your Support, Ma'am
> But From What I've Seen In This Thread Alone
> 
> Jake Needs To Find A New Hobby
Click to expand...


When Jake gets like this he is unable to stop, so I am asking him to stop it all Jake is doing is Mega Trolling with this Mantra and Jake needs to stop it already and instead comment different things he can do that WHEN he wants to, he needs to get with the programme and change the record.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Kosh said:


> It has always been dangerous that is why the Charlottesville mayor allowed them to have their protest a block away from the "white" supremists.



He did that deliberately because he and the Leftists and the MSM WANTED there to be a confrontation, if not he would have put A LOT of separation between the two groups and made certain the two groups did NOT meet.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

JakeStarkey said:


> Dylan Roof is not the left, ol' buddy.



The OP topic is not Dylan Roof, the OP topic is the Antifa Leftist Terrorists.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

JakeStarkey said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dylan Roof is not the left, ol' buddy.
> 
> 
> 
> Maxine Waters is.  So is the new 28 year old "face" of the Democrat/Socialist party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor tit for tat: they are not antifa.
> 
> Where as so many of the GOP are alt right in Steven Cohen's style.
Click to expand...


No such thing as the Alt Right we already had this discussion, doesn't matter how many times the MSM repeat it and Leftists then repeating it because they are brainwashed doesn't matter how many times the Echo Chamber repeats it the situation in reality remains the same and that is there is no such thing as the Alt Right it was and is a MSM Creation designed to vilify EVERYONE who is OPPOSED to The Leftist Agenda of Open Borders and Committing Cultural Suicide via Population Replacement via Mass Unlimited Immigration from Third World Shit Holes.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Leo123 said:


> *"Antifa Suspect in South Dakota Found with 'Concerning' Amount of Weapons and Bomb-Making Materials"*
> 
> Antifa Suspect in South Dakota Found with 'Concerning' Amount of Weapons and Bomb-Making Materials
> 
> "Sioux Falls Police arrested an apparent antifa radical on Tuesday after finding a "concerning" number of illegal firearms and bomb-making materials in his apartment while serving a search warrant in connection with three area burglaries. Police also found antifa-related items during their search, including an antifa jacket and an anti-police manifesto. Authorities reportedly evacuated the surrounding area and called the Sioux Falls Police bomb squad."
> 
> "Captain Jason Gearman with the Minnehaha County Sheriff's Department said they also found an "antifa" jacket and "indications of extreme hatred for the police, fire and the government."
> 
> Hey TDSers and leftist lovers....You are responsible for these loonies.



The POS should be executed, waste of taxpayers money putting these Terrorists in prison they should just be executed like ALL Terrorists should be executed.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Geaux4it said:


> Antifa is weak.
> 
> -Geaux



The majority of the Antifa are basic Beta Cuck Faggots who still live with their parents, they are this:





About 10% of them are violently aggressive Sociopaths like the one in the OP, they should be rounded up and executed as Terrorists. The other 90% the Beta Cuck Faggots should just be publicly ridiculed and humiliated as the losers in life that they are either that OR provide them with enough free drugs Coke, Crack, Meth whatever so they can OD and put themselves out of their own misery, perhaps a good percentage are half way out of this World anyhow via AIDS or Syphilis etc 

Good thing is that the majority of them do not breed as they prefer man on man anal or they are already thinking of Transgendering, good thing they do not breed or the ABUSED child would be subject to this:


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

koshergrl said:


> Antifa, unmasked. Terrifying. Denver Antifa



They are 90% Beta Cuck Faggots and Homo Perverts:


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

deanrd said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Antifa Suspect in South Dakota Found with 'Concerning' Amount of Weapons and Bomb-Making Materials"*
> 
> Antifa Suspect in South Dakota Found with 'Concerning' Amount of Weapons and Bomb-Making Materials
> 
> "Sioux Falls Police arrested an apparent antifa radical on Tuesday after finding a "concerning" number of illegal firearms and bomb-making materials in his apartment while serving a search warrant in connection with three area burglaries. Police also found antifa-related items during their search, including an antifa jacket and an anti-police manifesto. Authorities reportedly evacuated the surrounding area and called the Sioux Falls Police bomb squad."
> 
> "Captain Jason Gearman with the Minnehaha County Sheriff's Department said they also found an "antifa" jacket and "indications of extreme hatred for the police, fire and the government."
> 
> Hey TDSers and leftist lovers....You are responsible for these loonies.
> 
> 
> 
> Anti-fascist are dangerous to fascists.
Click to expand...







The Antifa ARE the FASCISTS, their ACTIONS illustrate THEY are the FASCISTS:


----------



## JakeStarkey

karpenter said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> yet I went to what karpenter says is not there using the link
> 
> we love noobs like him
> 
> View attachment 211267
> 
> karpenter is fairly new and still stumbling aroundView attachment 211267
> 
> 
> 
> Now That You Straightened Yourself Out On That
> All You Have To Do
> Is Point To A Specific Quote To Support Any Of Your Claims
> 
> Judging From Your Rep Among Other Posters
> (And My Own Experience With You In This Thread)
> I Doubt Anyone Is Going To Be Holding Their Breath
Click to expand...

So you finally found the link I posted yesterday?

That's progress.  I guess.


----------



## JakeStarkey

And the Alt Right (Lucy is one of them) denies the Alt Right exists.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Coyote said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Antifa Suspect in South Dakota Found with 'Concerning' Amount of Weapons and Bomb-Making Materials"*
> 
> Antifa Suspect in South Dakota Found with 'Concerning' Amount of Weapons and Bomb-Making Materials
> 
> "Sioux Falls Police arrested an apparent antifa radical on Tuesday after finding a "concerning" number of illegal firearms and bomb-making materials in his apartment while serving a search warrant in connection with three area burglaries. Police also found antifa-related items during their search, including an antifa jacket and an anti-police manifesto. Authorities reportedly evacuated the surrounding area and called the Sioux Falls Police bomb squad."
> 
> "Captain Jason Gearman with the Minnehaha County Sheriff's Department said they also found an "antifa" jacket and "indications of extreme hatred for the police, fire and the government."
> 
> Hey TDSers and leftist lovers....You are responsible for these loonies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let us know when they reach the lethal levels of your rightwingnuts.
Click to expand...


Can you post links to such incidents that illustrate your ridiculous accusation? Can you post links that illustrate ALL the systematic organised mass violence committed by groups of your term rightwingnuts? You know the mass rioting, torching of autos, smashing of private businesses windows, violently assaulting police officers, violently assaulting ANYONE who has a DIFFERENT OPINION etc

You Leftists have ONE ISOLATED INCIDENT at Charlottesville and that is ALL you have got. Period.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

JakeStarkey said:


> And the Alt Right (Lucy is one of them) denies the Alt Right exists.



We already did this the other day for at least the time 100, change the record Jake


----------



## JakeStarkey

Yet it was at Charlottesville that someone died.

Because of the Alt Right wingnuts, who you know exist, Lady Lucy.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

JakeStarkey said:


> Yet it was at Charlottesville that someone died.
> 
> Because of the Alt Right wingnuts, who you know exist, Lady Lucy.



That woman had a heart attack, she was obese her mother said she had a heart attack. The man's auto prior was being VIOLENTLY attacked by your Antifa friends with iron bars and baseball bats, WTF if your auto was in the same situation then YOU would have done what he did and speed the auto up and GTFO as fast as possible, the obese woman was in the way and she had a heart attack and died, perhaps if she wasn't obese she would not have had a heart attack and would still be alive.

No such thing as the Alt Right if there WAS and if I WAS this Alt Right you INSIST then I would just tell you. WTF I have NO problem already saying that I'm a Right-Wing Totalitarian Authoritarian, so IF there WAS an Alt Right I would say I am Alt Right but as there is NO such thing as the Alt Right I am NOT commenting it.

I am Right-Wing and THATS RIGHT-WING and NOT Conservative Right of Centre , I have NEVER met ANYONE who refer to Alt Right or who describes themselves as Alt Right. The ONLY time I hear Alt Right is from Far Left Trump Derangement Syndrome Trolls and from the as equal Unhinged MSM who created the term Alt Right for something that does NOT exist and has NEVER existed, the term first appear in mid 2016 and was then used almost 24/7 by the HillaryBots.


----------



## Coyote

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Antifa Suspect in South Dakota Found with 'Concerning' Amount of Weapons and Bomb-Making Materials"*
> 
> Antifa Suspect in South Dakota Found with 'Concerning' Amount of Weapons and Bomb-Making Materials
> 
> "Sioux Falls Police arrested an apparent antifa radical on Tuesday after finding a "concerning" number of illegal firearms and bomb-making materials in his apartment while serving a search warrant in connection with three area burglaries. Police also found antifa-related items during their search, including an antifa jacket and an anti-police manifesto. Authorities reportedly evacuated the surrounding area and called the Sioux Falls Police bomb squad."
> 
> "Captain Jason Gearman with the Minnehaha County Sheriff's Department said they also found an "antifa" jacket and "indications of extreme hatred for the police, fire and the government."
> 
> Hey TDSers and leftist lovers....You are responsible for these loonies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let us know when they reach the lethal levels of your rightwingnuts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you post links to such incidents that illustrate your ridiculous accusation? Can you post links that illustrate ALL the systematic organised mass violence committed by groups of your term rightwingnuts? You know the mass rioting, torching of autos, smashing of private businesses windows, violently assaulting police officers, violently assaulting ANYONE who has a DIFFERENT OPINION etc
> 
> You Leftists have ONE ISOLATED INCIDENT at Charlottesville and that is ALL you have got. Period.
Click to expand...


Let’s start with accuracy.  I never claimed that “all” systemic violence was committed by rightwingnuts.  However rightwing extremist groups in the US are more likely to engage in lethal violence while the left wing extremists are more likely to engage in property destruction.  You rightests ignore that but there are plenty of examples from the Oklahoma City bombing to the Unabomber to Eric Rudolph to Dylon Roof shooting up a church to start a race war.

When are you rightests going to take ownership of your extremists and call them out?

I have no liking for Antifa, they are thugs and they are left wing thugs.  You need to own up to yours.


----------



## Dragonlady

Leo123 said:


> *"Antifa Suspect in South Dakota Found with 'Concerning' Amount of Weapons and Bomb-Making Materials"*
> 
> Antifa Suspect in South Dakota Found with 'Concerning' Amount of Weapons and Bomb-Making Materials
> 
> "Sioux Falls Police arrested an apparent antifa radical on Tuesday after finding a "concerning" number of illegal firearms and bomb-making materials in his apartment while serving a search warrant in connection with three area burglaries. Police also found antifa-related items during their search, including an antifa jacket and an anti-police manifesto. Authorities reportedly evacuated the surrounding area and called the Sioux Falls Police bomb squad."
> 
> "Captain Jason Gearman with the Minnehaha County Sheriff's Department said they also found an "antifa" jacket and "indications of extreme hatred for the police, fire and the government."
> 
> Hey TDSers and leftist lovers....You are responsible for these loonies.



Anti-fa is “becoming” dangerous. 

As compared to right wing terrorists who became dangerous long ago. Terrorists like Timothy McVeigh, Dylan Rooff, the KKK, and many others who have murdered thousands. Close to 4000 just for the KKK. 

Killing is not the answer but when one side continues with unchecked violence and murder, the opposition will escalate. Until the right disavows racism and violence, things will only get worse. That’s unlikely to happen with the President fanning the flames of racism daily.


----------



## Kosh

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Antifa Suspect in South Dakota Found with 'Concerning' Amount of Weapons and Bomb-Making Materials"*
> 
> Antifa Suspect in South Dakota Found with 'Concerning' Amount of Weapons and Bomb-Making Materials
> 
> "Sioux Falls Police arrested an apparent antifa radical on Tuesday after finding a "concerning" number of illegal firearms and bomb-making materials in his apartment while serving a search warrant in connection with three area burglaries. Police also found antifa-related items during their search, including an antifa jacket and an anti-police manifesto. Authorities reportedly evacuated the surrounding area and called the Sioux Falls Police bomb squad."
> 
> "Captain Jason Gearman with the Minnehaha County Sheriff's Department said they also found an "antifa" jacket and "indications of extreme hatred for the police, fire and the government."
> 
> Hey TDSers and leftist lovers....You are responsible for these loonies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let us know when they reach the lethal levels of your rightwingnuts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you post links to such incidents that illustrate your ridiculous accusation? Can you post links that illustrate ALL the systematic organised mass violence committed by groups of your term rightwingnuts? You know the mass rioting, torching of autos, smashing of private businesses windows, violently assaulting police officers, violently assaulting ANYONE who has a DIFFERENT OPINION etc
> 
> You Leftists have ONE ISOLATED INCIDENT at Charlottesville and that is ALL you have got. Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let’s start with accuracy.  I never claimed that “all” systemic violence was committed by rightwingnuts.  However rightwing extremist groups in the US are more likely to engage in lethal violence while the left wing extremists are more likely to engage in property destruction.  You rightests ignore that but there are plenty of examples from the Oklahoma City bombing to the Unabomber to Eric Rudolph to Dylon Roof shooting up a church to start a race war.
> 
> When are you rightests going to take ownership of your extremists and call them out?
> 
> I have no liking for Antifa, they are thugs and they are left wing thugs.  You need to own up to yours.
Click to expand...


Once again the far left shows they do not pay attention to their own terror groups.

One counterprotester apparently deployed a chemical spray, which affected the eyes of a dozen or so marchers. It left them floundering and seeking medical assistance.

At least 10 pedestrians struck along route of white nationalist rally in Charlottesville

One dead as car strikes crowds amid protests of white nationalist gathering in Charlottesville; two police die in helicopter crash


----------



## Kosh

Dragonlady said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Antifa Suspect in South Dakota Found with 'Concerning' Amount of Weapons and Bomb-Making Materials"*
> 
> Antifa Suspect in South Dakota Found with 'Concerning' Amount of Weapons and Bomb-Making Materials
> 
> "Sioux Falls Police arrested an apparent antifa radical on Tuesday after finding a "concerning" number of illegal firearms and bomb-making materials in his apartment while serving a search warrant in connection with three area burglaries. Police also found antifa-related items during their search, including an antifa jacket and an anti-police manifesto. Authorities reportedly evacuated the surrounding area and called the Sioux Falls Police bomb squad."
> 
> "Captain Jason Gearman with the Minnehaha County Sheriff's Department said they also found an "antifa" jacket and "indications of extreme hatred for the police, fire and the government."
> 
> Hey TDSers and leftist lovers....You are responsible for these loonies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anti-fa is “becoming” dangerous.
> 
> As compared to right wing terrorists who became dangerous long ago. Terrorists like Timothy McVeigh, Dylan Rooff, the KKK, and many others who have murdered thousands. Close to 4000 just for the KKK.
> 
> Killing is not the answer but when one side continues with unchecked violence and murder, the opposition will escalate. Until the right disavows racism and violence, things will only get worse. That’s unlikely to happen with the President fanning the flames of racism daily.
Click to expand...


Once again the kkk was started by Democrats, hardly right wing. Another far left fail on epic levels!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Antifa Suspect in South Dakota Found with 'Concerning' Amount of Weapons and Bomb-Making Materials"*
> 
> Antifa Suspect in South Dakota Found with 'Concerning' Amount of Weapons and Bomb-Making Materials
> 
> "Sioux Falls Police arrested an apparent antifa radical on Tuesday after finding a "concerning" number of illegal firearms and bomb-making materials in his apartment while serving a search warrant in connection with three area burglaries. Police also found antifa-related items during their search, including an antifa jacket and an anti-police manifesto. Authorities reportedly evacuated the surrounding area and called the Sioux Falls Police bomb squad."
> 
> "Captain Jason Gearman with the Minnehaha County Sheriff's Department said they also found an "antifa" jacket and "indications of extreme hatred for the police, fire and the government."
> 
> Hey TDSers and leftist lovers....You are responsible for these loonies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let us know when they reach the lethal levels of your rightwingnuts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you post links to such incidents that illustrate your ridiculous accusation? Can you post links that illustrate ALL the systematic organised mass violence committed by groups of your term rightwingnuts? You know the mass rioting, torching of autos, smashing of private businesses windows, violently assaulting police officers, violently assaulting ANYONE who has a DIFFERENT OPINION etc
> 
> You Leftists have ONE ISOLATED INCIDENT at Charlottesville and that is ALL you have got. Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let’s start with accuracy.  I never claimed that “all” systemic violence was committed by rightwingnuts.  However rightwing extremist groups in the US are more likely to engage in lethal violence while the left wing extremists are more likely to engage in property destruction.  You rightests ignore that but there are plenty of examples from the Oklahoma City bombing to the Unabomber to Eric Rudolph to Dylon Roof shooting up a church to start a race war.
> 
> When are you rightests going to take ownership of your extremists and call them out?
> 
> I have no liking for Antifa, they are thugs and they are left wing thugs.  You need to own up to yours.
Click to expand...


The examples you give are ISOLATED INCIDENTS and MANY years apart and NOT coordinated by a Group, ALL Leftists have is but but but Timothy McVeigh/Unabomber/Eric Rudolph/Dylan Roof.

*"When are you rightests going to take ownership of your extremists and call them out?"
*
Leftists TOTALLY take ownership of their extremists but ownership as in supporting them because Leftism is NOW extreme in itself, NO dissenting opinion is allowed, if someone is opposed to The Leftist Regressive Agenda they are automatically a Racist Bigot Nazi Intolerant and the Leftists encourage other Leftists to attack that person either by taking to Twitter to DEMAND they are Doxxed OR by organising that they are PHYSICALLY confronted ANYWHERE be that in a restaurant or just sitting read a book in a park or whatever and THIS is NEVER condemned by ANY Leftist the opposite happens "they DESERVED it because they were a Racist Bigot Nazi Intolerant because they are against LGBTQ/Abortion/Open Borders/Unlimited Mass Immigration etc"

I am not aware of ANYONE who has supported the actions of Timothy McVeigh/Unabomber/Eric Rudolph/Dylan Roof all I have noticed is that those on the Right HAVE CONDEMNED all the actions of them.

Leftists frequently support the violent actions of The Weather Underground and why not because TODAY Leftists are fully supporting what is effectively The Weather Underground but now split into two different groups - BLM and the Antifa who have the same OBJECTIVE as the 1960s/1970s Weather Underground.





^^^^ Bill Ayers one of Obama's political mentors, did Obama or any Leftist EVER condemn the violent philosophy of Bill Ayers? No.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Antifa Suspect in South Dakota Found with 'Concerning' Amount of Weapons and Bomb-Making Materials"*
> 
> Antifa Suspect in South Dakota Found with 'Concerning' Amount of Weapons and Bomb-Making Materials
> 
> "Sioux Falls Police arrested an apparent antifa radical on Tuesday after finding a "concerning" number of illegal firearms and bomb-making materials in his apartment while serving a search warrant in connection with three area burglaries. Police also found antifa-related items during their search, including an antifa jacket and an anti-police manifesto. Authorities reportedly evacuated the surrounding area and called the Sioux Falls Police bomb squad."
> 
> "Captain Jason Gearman with the Minnehaha County Sheriff's Department said they also found an "antifa" jacket and "indications of extreme hatred for the police, fire and the government."
> 
> Hey TDSers and leftist lovers....You are responsible for these loonies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let us know when they reach the lethal levels of your rightwingnuts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you post links to such incidents that illustrate your ridiculous accusation? Can you post links that illustrate ALL the systematic organised mass violence committed by groups of your term rightwingnuts? You know the mass rioting, torching of autos, smashing of private businesses windows, violently assaulting police officers, violently assaulting ANYONE who has a DIFFERENT OPINION etc
> 
> You Leftists have ONE ISOLATED INCIDENT at Charlottesville and that is ALL you have got. Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let’s start with accuracy.  I never claimed that “all” systemic violence was committed by rightwingnuts.  However rightwing extremist groups in the US are more likely to engage in lethal violence while the left wing extremists are more likely to engage in property destruction.  You rightests ignore that but there are plenty of examples from the Oklahoma City bombing to the Unabomber to Eric Rudolph to Dylon Roof shooting up a church to start a race war.
> 
> When are you rightests going to take ownership of your extremists and call them out?
> 
> I have no liking for Antifa, they are thugs and they are left wing thugs.  You need to own up to yours.
Click to expand...


What about Radical Islamists who commit DAILY atrocities anything from mass gang rapes to head chopping to burning peoples alive to dissolving peoples in acid alive, to systematically GROOMING CHILDREN in Western nations to be gang raped, have YOU CONDEMNED this? Or have you always been but but but what about Christians and doing the deflections?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Dragonlady said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Antifa Suspect in South Dakota Found with 'Concerning' Amount of Weapons and Bomb-Making Materials"*
> 
> Antifa Suspect in South Dakota Found with 'Concerning' Amount of Weapons and Bomb-Making Materials
> 
> "Sioux Falls Police arrested an apparent antifa radical on Tuesday after finding a "concerning" number of illegal firearms and bomb-making materials in his apartment while serving a search warrant in connection with three area burglaries. Police also found antifa-related items during their search, including an antifa jacket and an anti-police manifesto. Authorities reportedly evacuated the surrounding area and called the Sioux Falls Police bomb squad."
> 
> "Captain Jason Gearman with the Minnehaha County Sheriff's Department said they also found an "antifa" jacket and "indications of extreme hatred for the police, fire and the government."
> 
> Hey TDSers and leftist lovers....You are responsible for these loonies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anti-fa is “becoming” dangerous.
> 
> As compared to right wing terrorists who became dangerous long ago. Terrorists like Timothy McVeigh, Dylan Rooff, the KKK, and many others who have murdered thousands. Close to 4000 just for the KKK.
> 
> Killing is not the answer but when one side continues with unchecked violence and murder, the opposition will escalate. Until the right disavows racism and violence, things will only get worse. That’s unlikely to happen with the President fanning the flames of racism daily.
Click to expand...


*"Killing is not the answer but when one side continues with unchecked violence and murder," *

What unchecked violence and murder? There is NONE coming from the Right.

*"Close to 4000 just for the KKK." *

So DEMOCRATS according to you murdered 4000 innocent peoples in America BECAUSE they were BLACK, the KKK were ALL Democrats and not just Southern Democrats but Northern Democrats also, the biggest group of the KKK was in the Northern State of Indiana. Leftists have ALWAYS been the purest type of racists and they still are.

The Ku Klux Klan was designed to be the Terrorist Wing of the Democrat Party, you now have the Antifa designed to be the Terrorist Wing of the Democrat Party same as the Ku Klux Klan also wearing face coverings like ISIS.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Lucy, the driver of the car killed the woman: period.

All of the alt right falsity only makes that point more clear.

antifa will eventually kill, yes, but Alt Right already has.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

JakeStarkey said:


> Lucy, the driver of the car killed the woman: period.
> 
> All of the alt right falsity only makes that point more clear.
> 
> antifa will eventually kill, yes, but Alt Right already has.



That auto driver was an INDIVIDUAL he was not part of any Orchestrated Group. Period. He MIGHT have had Conservative political and social views, but as an INDIVIDUAL he is NOT representative of Conservatism or Rightism as a GROUP.

Antifa are NOT INDIVIDUAL, they are an Orchestrated Group that systematically commit their violence in the name of The Leftist Agenda.


----------



## JakeStarkey

He was part of Alt Right, acting the name of The Rightist Agenda.


----------



## Tilly

BlackFlag said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's not. It is very, very wrong. You are supporting evil.
> 
> 
> And this will blow up in your face, one way or another.
> 
> 
> 
> It is not supporting evil.  People have fought against tyrants and oppressors throught all human history.  This is nothing too special.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And time and time again, tyrants and oppressors, claimed to be fighting against tyrants and oppressors.
> 
> 
> Especially marxists. They loved and still love that bit.
> 
> 
> YOu are certainly the bad guy here, fighting to suppress speech you don't like. YOu are scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously, it is not just speech that I fight against.  I suspect you are a member of the fringe, as claiming them to be irrelevant is a good strategy for their infant movement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect you are a marxist who supports the use of political violence against anyone who is a problem for your marxist agenda.
> 
> 
> There is nothing about fringe about my political position(s) or affiliations, at least not on the major issues of today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From what I’ve seen, you’re pretty fringey.  Regardless, you’ve courted the fringe, and at the least you tolerate them.
Click to expand...

Which fringe?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

JakeStarkey said:


> He was part of Alt Right, acting the name of The Rightist Agenda.



NO he was NOT acting in the name of The Rightist Agenda, you Leftists Jake especially the Dittohead Leftists do NOT even know WTF The Rightist Agenda even IS, so how the fuck do you know WHAT Agenda he was acting in the name of?

Edited: Became too Off Topic from the OP.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not supporting evil.  People have fought against tyrants and oppressors throught all human history.  This is nothing too special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And time and time again, tyrants and oppressors, claimed to be fighting against tyrants and oppressors.
> 
> 
> Especially marxists. They loved and still love that bit.
> 
> 
> YOu are certainly the bad guy here, fighting to suppress speech you don't like. YOu are scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously, it is not just speech that I fight against.  I suspect you are a member of the fringe, as claiming them to be irrelevant is a good strategy for their infant movement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect you are a marxist who supports the use of political violence against anyone who is a problem for your marxist agenda.
> 
> 
> There is nothing about fringe about my political position(s) or affiliations, at least not on the major issues of today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From what I’ve seen, you’re pretty fringey.  Regardless, you’ve courted the fringe, and at the least you tolerate them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which fringe?
Click to expand...


Anyone NOT a Neo-Marxist is on the fringe, Correll should just ignore most of them do NOT even know WHAT they are babbling about.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Lucy, sorry you Alt Right don't like being called out for your members' criminal behavior but there it is.

That Alt Righty acted like an ISIS terrorist driving right down the board walk.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

JakeStarkey said:


> Lucy, sorry you Alt Right don't like being called out for your members' criminal behavior but there it is.
> 
> That Alt Righty acted like an ISIS terrorist driving right down the board walk.



NO he was NOT acting in the name of The Rightist Agenda, you Leftists Jake especially the Dittohead Leftists do NOT even know WTF The Rightist Agenda even IS, so how the fuck do you know WHAT Agenda he was acting in the name of?

Jake the above is going to be my response to EVERYTHING you now post in this thread, also it's Leftists who like ISIS considering 99% of Leftists EVERY TIME there is another Islamic terrorist attack NEVER CONDEMN it but instead DEFLECT from the topic with but but but what about Christians or whatever.


----------



## JakeStarkey

You can spam and ham all you want, Lucy, but the Alt Right exists, the killer was a member of the Alt Right engaged in criminal activity that day on the board, and your denials mean nothing.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy, sorry you Alt Right don't like being called out for your members' criminal behavior but there it is.
> 
> That Alt Righty acted like an ISIS terrorist driving right down the board walk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO he was NOT acting in the name of The Rightist Agenda, you Leftists Jake especially the Dittohead Leftists do NOT even know WTF The Rightist Agenda even IS, so how the fuck do you know WHAT Agenda he was acting in the name of?
> 
> Jake the above is going to be my response to EVERYTHING you now post in this thread, also it's Leftists who like ISIS considering 99% of Leftists EVERY TIME there is another Islamic terrorist attack NEVER CONDEMN it but instead DEFLECT from the topic with but but but what about Christians or whatever.
Click to expand...


I just feel that 99% of The Internets are like glue watching this Repeat Episode of the Jake and Lucy Show, but they will have to hit Pause for a while as Mama Lucy has to be with her kidlets for a while before they go to


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

JakeStarkey said:


> You can spam and ham all you want, Lucy, but the Alt Right exists, the killer was a member of the Alt Right engaged in criminal activity that day on the board, and your denials mean nothing.



I HATE Spam but ham is okay but I prefer in general bacon 






*"the killer was a member of the Alt Right engaged in criminal activity that day on the board,"*

Huh? When was he a member of this board of USMB?


----------



## Leo123

JakeStarkey said:


> Lucy, sorry you Alt Right don't like being called out for your members' criminal behavior but there it is.
> 
> That Alt Righty acted like an ISIS terrorist driving right down the board walk.



Told ya already Jakey, there is no formal 'alt-right' organization it is  a fantasy made up by butt hurt TDSers like you.  Antifa is far-left and very violent.  They advocate killing the President.


----------



## Leo123

JakeStarkey said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> antifa and alt right are treasonous anti-American groups
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good boy Jakey!  You actually used a word in the title of the thread!  However, you still are making up the faux group "alt-right" there is no such organization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your statement is a perfect piece of why we enjoy you so much on the Board.
Click to expand...


Who is 'we' Jakey?  You and your antifa buddies?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Leo123 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> antifa and alt right are treasonous anti-American groups
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good boy Jakey!  You actually used a word in the title of the thread!  However, you still are making up the faux group "alt-right" there is no such organization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your statement is a perfect piece of why we enjoy you so much on the Board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who is 'we' Jakey?  You and your antifa buddies?
Click to expand...

We enjoy you and Picaro and the rest of your buds.  Makes the job of Real America so much easier.


----------



## Leo123

JakeStarkey said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> antifa and alt right are treasonous anti-American groups
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good boy Jakey!  You actually used a word in the title of the thread!  However, you still are making up the faux group "alt-right" there is no such organization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your statement is a perfect piece of why we enjoy you so much on the Board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who is 'we' Jakey?  You and your antifa buddies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We enjoy you and Picaro and the rest of your buds.  Makes the job of Real America so much easier.
Click to expand...


'Real America?'  Hey Jakey, Antifa (remember the OP?) is not 'real America.'


----------



## JakeStarkey

Leo, you are Alt Right.  I am mainstream America.  Stay straight with your thinking or you will fall back into your delusions.


----------



## Leo123

JakeStarkey said:


> Leo, you are Alt Right.  I am mainstream America.  Stay straight with your thinking or you will fall back into your delusions.



You have still not proven there is an 'alt-right' organization Jakey.   You, however remind me of Antifa.  You THINK you are 'mainstream' which is delusional.


----------



## skye

Antifa is a terrorist group.

Jail.

That's all you have to know


----------



## JakeStarkey

Leo has burned down his own straw man argument, skye has learned that the alt right in violent action are their equivalent of the hard left's antifa.


----------



## The Purge




----------



## Baron

Antifa-thugs are private army of lefts who finance  and support it. Only after the last left go either to prison or lunatic asylum this terrorist organization ceases out to exist.
Leftism of any kind ( communism, socialism, Bill & Hillary Inc., democracy etc. )  is terror and evil murder.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Baron is a supporter of such dictators as Putin and Assad.


----------



## Dan Stubbs

Leo123 said:


> *"Antifa Suspect in South Dakota Found with 'Concerning' Amount of Weapons and Bomb-Making Materials"*
> 
> Antifa Suspect in South Dakota Found with 'Concerning' Amount of Weapons and Bomb-Making Materials
> 
> "Sioux Falls Police arrested an apparent antifa radical on Tuesday after finding a "concerning" number of illegal firearms and bomb-making materials in his apartment while serving a search warrant in connection with three area burglaries. Police also found antifa-related items during their search, including an antifa jacket and an anti-police manifesto. Authorities reportedly evacuated the surrounding area and called the Sioux Falls Police bomb squad."
> 
> "Captain Jason Gearman with the Minnehaha County Sheriff's Department said they also found an "antifa" jacket and "indications of extreme hatred for the police, fire and the government."
> 
> Hey TDSers and leftist lovers....You are responsible for these loonies.


*I look at them as a arm of the Progressive movement sort of like the Brown Shirts.   


*


----------



## Dan Stubbs

Baron said:


> Antifa-thugs are private army of lefts who finance  and support it. Only after the last left go either to prison or lunatic asylum this terrorist organization ceases out to exist.
> Leftism of any kind ( communism, socialism, Bill & Hillary Inc., democracy etc. )  is terror and evil murder.


*Somewhere there was a posting that shows that they billed George Soros for attending on of his demos.*


----------



## Dan Stubbs

Baron said:


> Antifa-thugs are private army of lefts who finance  and support it. Only after the last left go either to prison or lunatic asylum this terrorist organization ceases out to exist.
> Leftism of any kind ( communism, socialism, Bill & Hillary Inc., democracy etc. )  is terror and evil murder.


*The for hire people worry me a bit.  Violence is not the way to settle anything.  Most of these people are street thugs, for hire, and the people who use them are not any different than the org that they control their movement and activity.  I have noted that Soros and his many Foundations give out money to organize and gather these people for the Media to report on.  They got the buses for the Southern Border invasions and paid for food and fuel for others to join the caravan. So many of these foundations are operating outside the law, but yet they operate as they want.  These foundation even have got money from the Federal Gov for these activities yet the media does not report on it.  Makes no sense.*


----------



## frigidweirdo

Leo123 said:


> *"Antifa Suspect in South Dakota Found with 'Concerning' Amount of Weapons and Bomb-Making Materials"*
> 
> Antifa Suspect in South Dakota Found with 'Concerning' Amount of Weapons and Bomb-Making Materials
> 
> "Sioux Falls Police arrested an apparent antifa radical on Tuesday after finding a "concerning" number of illegal firearms and bomb-making materials in his apartment while serving a search warrant in connection with three area burglaries. Police also found antifa-related items during their search, including an antifa jacket and an anti-police manifesto. Authorities reportedly evacuated the surrounding area and called the Sioux Falls Police bomb squad."
> 
> "Captain Jason Gearman with the Minnehaha County Sheriff's Department said they also found an "antifa" jacket and "indications of extreme hatred for the police, fire and the government."
> 
> Hey TDSers and leftist lovers....You are responsible for these loonies.



If you create a situation where the rich control everything, some people might try and fight back. Like in the 1700s. Maybe it would be worth implementing Democracy in the US so that people actually get to choose their representatives.


----------



## Leo123

frigidweirdo said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Antifa Suspect in South Dakota Found with 'Concerning' Amount of Weapons and Bomb-Making Materials"*
> 
> Antifa Suspect in South Dakota Found with 'Concerning' Amount of Weapons and Bomb-Making Materials
> 
> "Sioux Falls Police arrested an apparent antifa radical on Tuesday after finding a "concerning" number of illegal firearms and bomb-making materials in his apartment while serving a search warrant in connection with three area burglaries. Police also found antifa-related items during their search, including an antifa jacket and an anti-police manifesto. Authorities reportedly evacuated the surrounding area and called the Sioux Falls Police bomb squad."
> 
> "Captain Jason Gearman with the Minnehaha County Sheriff's Department said they also found an "antifa" jacket and "indications of extreme hatred for the police, fire and the government."
> 
> Hey TDSers and leftist lovers....You are responsible for these loonies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you create a situation where the rich control everything, some people might try and fight back. Like in the 1700s. Maybe it would be worth implementing Democracy in the US so that people actually get to choose their representatives.
Click to expand...


That’s just what we did in the Presidential election!  We fought back against rich Democrat control and struck a blow against Socialism


----------



## frigidweirdo

Leo123 said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Antifa Suspect in South Dakota Found with 'Concerning' Amount of Weapons and Bomb-Making Materials"*
> 
> Antifa Suspect in South Dakota Found with 'Concerning' Amount of Weapons and Bomb-Making Materials
> 
> "Sioux Falls Police arrested an apparent antifa radical on Tuesday after finding a "concerning" number of illegal firearms and bomb-making materials in his apartment while serving a search warrant in connection with three area burglaries. Police also found antifa-related items during their search, including an antifa jacket and an anti-police manifesto. Authorities reportedly evacuated the surrounding area and called the Sioux Falls Police bomb squad."
> 
> "Captain Jason Gearman with the Minnehaha County Sheriff's Department said they also found an "antifa" jacket and "indications of extreme hatred for the police, fire and the government."
> 
> Hey TDSers and leftist lovers....You are responsible for these loonies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you create a situation where the rich control everything, some people might try and fight back. Like in the 1700s. Maybe it would be worth implementing Democracy in the US so that people actually get to choose their representatives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That’s just what we did in the Presidential election!  We fought back against rich Democrat control and struck a blow against Socialism
Click to expand...


Hardly. Nothing worse than fighting for something that isn't there. 

Just like last week when I fought a dragon, turns out it was just an angry cat. But I told my friends I defeated a dragon and they were really fucking impressed.


----------



## Leo123

frigidweirdo said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Antifa Suspect in South Dakota Found with 'Concerning' Amount of Weapons and Bomb-Making Materials"*
> 
> Antifa Suspect in South Dakota Found with 'Concerning' Amount of Weapons and Bomb-Making Materials
> 
> "Sioux Falls Police arrested an apparent antifa radical on Tuesday after finding a "concerning" number of illegal firearms and bomb-making materials in his apartment while serving a search warrant in connection with three area burglaries. Police also found antifa-related items during their search, including an antifa jacket and an anti-police manifesto. Authorities reportedly evacuated the surrounding area and called the Sioux Falls Police bomb squad."
> 
> "Captain Jason Gearman with the Minnehaha County Sheriff's Department said they also found an "antifa" jacket and "indications of extreme hatred for the police, fire and the government."
> 
> Hey TDSers and leftist lovers....You are responsible for these loonies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you create a situation where the rich control everything, some people might try and fight back. Like in the 1700s. Maybe it would be worth implementing Democracy in the US so that people actually get to choose their representatives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That’s just what we did in the Presidential election!  We fought back against rich Democrat control and struck a blow against Socialism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hardly. Nothing worse than fighting for something that isn't there.
> 
> Just like last week when I fought a dragon, turns out it was just an angry cat. But I told my friends I defeated a dragon and they were really fucking impressed.
Click to expand...


Well bless yer heart.  Livin’ the game.


----------



## saveliberty

frigidweirdo said:


> If you create a situation where the rich control everything, some people might try and fight back. Like in the 1700s. Maybe it would be worth implementing Democracy in the US so that people actually get to choose their representatives.



Can't tell if you need a dollar, voter ID or a tissue.

Sorry about the dragon mask last week.


----------



## frigidweirdo

saveliberty said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you create a situation where the rich control everything, some people might try and fight back. Like in the 1700s. Maybe it would be worth implementing Democracy in the US so that people actually get to choose their representatives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't tell if you need a dollar, voter ID or a tissue.
> 
> Sorry about the dragon mask last week.
Click to expand...


So, nothing to say then?


----------



## saveliberty

frigidweirdo said:


> Can't tell if you need a dollar, voter ID or a tissue.
> 
> Sorry about the dragon mask last week.



So, nothing to say then?[/QUOTE]

... and risk a snowflake having a coronary?


----------



## frigidweirdo

saveliberty said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't tell if you need a dollar, voter ID or a tissue.
> 
> Sorry about the dragon mask last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, nothing to say then?
Click to expand...


... and risk a snowflake having a coronary?[/QUOTE]

Fucking hell.


----------



## saveliberty

frigidweirdo said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't tell if you need a dollar, voter ID or a tissue.
> 
> Sorry about the dragon mask last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, nothing to say then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ... and risk a snowflake having a coronary?
Click to expand...


Fucking hell.[/QUOTE]

Calm down now.


----------



## frigidweirdo

saveliberty said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't tell if you need a dollar, voter ID or a tissue.
> 
> Sorry about the dragon mask last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, nothing to say then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ... and risk a snowflake having a coronary?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fucking hell.
Click to expand...


Calm down now.[/QUOTE]

Do you have anything to say? Or should I just stick your waste of space ass on ignore?


----------



## saveliberty

frigidweirdo said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't tell if you need a dollar, voter ID or a tissue.
> 
> Sorry about the dragon mask last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, nothing to say then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ... and risk a snowflake having a coronary?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fucking hell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Calm down now.
Click to expand...


Do you have anything to say? Or should I just stick your waste of space ass on ignore?[/QUOTE]

Aw....poor snowflalke.  Do whatever your little ego needs, I could care less either way.


----------



## frigidweirdo

saveliberty said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't tell if you need a dollar, voter ID or a tissue.
> 
> Sorry about the dragon mask last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, nothing to say then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ... and risk a snowflake having a coronary?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fucking hell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Calm down now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have anything to say? Or should I just stick your waste of space ass on ignore?
Click to expand...


Aw....poor snowflalke.  Do whatever your little ego needs, I could care less either way.[/QUOTE]

Bye.


----------



## saveliberty

frigidweirdo said:


> Bye.



See weirdo run, run weirdo run.  Probably has a black mask on about now.


----------



## bodecea

toobfreak said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Antifa Suspect in South Dakota Found with 'Concerning' Amount of Weapons and Bomb-Making Materials"*
> 
> Antifa Suspect in South Dakota Found with 'Concerning' Amount of Weapons and Bomb-Making Materials
> 
> "Sioux Falls Police arrested an apparent antifa radical on Tuesday after finding a "concerning" number of illegal firearms and bomb-making materials in his apartment while serving a search warrant in connection with three area burglaries. Police also found antifa-related items during their search, including an antifa jacket and an anti-police manifesto. Authorities reportedly evacuated the surrounding area and called the Sioux Falls Police bomb squad."
> 
> "Captain Jason Gearman with the Minnehaha County Sheriff's Department said they also found an "antifa" jacket and "indications of extreme hatred for the police, fire and the government."
> 
> Hey TDSers and leftist lovers....You are responsible for these loonies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WE always knew it was just a matter of time.  The Left ARE Domestic Terrorists.
Click to expand...

Not as much as Alt-Right INCEL is.


----------



## bodecea

asaratis said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dylan Roof is not the left, ol' buddy.
> 
> 
> 
> Maxine Waters is.  So is the new 28 year old "face" of the Democrat/Socialist party.
Click to expand...

You calling Maxine Waters a terrorist?


----------



## Leo123

bodecea said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Antifa Suspect in South Dakota Found with 'Concerning' Amount of Weapons and Bomb-Making Materials"*
> 
> Antifa Suspect in South Dakota Found with 'Concerning' Amount of Weapons and Bomb-Making Materials
> 
> "Sioux Falls Police arrested an apparent antifa radical on Tuesday after finding a "concerning" number of illegal firearms and bomb-making materials in his apartment while serving a search warrant in connection with three area burglaries. Police also found antifa-related items during their search, including an antifa jacket and an anti-police manifesto. Authorities reportedly evacuated the surrounding area and called the Sioux Falls Police bomb squad."
> 
> "Captain Jason Gearman with the Minnehaha County Sheriff's Department said they also found an "antifa" jacket and "indications of extreme hatred for the police, fire and the government."
> 
> Hey TDSers and leftist lovers....You are responsible for these loonies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WE always knew it was just a matter of time.  The Left ARE Domestic Terrorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not as much as Alt-Right INCEL is.
Click to expand...


Bullshit....prove it.


----------



## asaratis

bodecea said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dylan Roof is not the left, ol' buddy.
> 
> 
> 
> Maxine Waters is.  So is the new 28 year old "face" of the Democrat/Socialist party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You calling Maxine Waters a terrorist?
Click to expand...

She incites people to terrorize Republican leaders.  In that regard, she's a terrorist.


----------



## anotherlife

The antifa works for the illuminati, it was a major pride and protege of the former Soviet block.


----------

